# Le crétin



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

Je hais le crétin.

Mais au plus haut point, je le hais.


Le crétin, il fait les soldes, et je bosse à 2 pas d'une réserve à crétins : les galeries la fayette.
Le crétin, il fait ses courses le samedi, et j'ai horreur de devoir aller faire 2 courses le samedi parce que j'ai oublié un truc.
Le crétin, il fait du vélo, mais mal. Il grille les feux, et te regarde, contemplant l'étendu de sa connerie avec son casque. Qu'est-ce qu'il à l'air gland avec son casque&#8230;
Le crétin, il traverse au feu rouge. Et si tu lui fais remarquer, il te lance un regard de défi et prend un malin plaisir à prendre son temps.
Le crétin, si c'est une femme, se défend avec un sourire, persuadée qu'elle est que ça l'excuse d'être con comme un manche.
Le crétin, il considère être seul au monde, et n'a plus aucun respect ni même égard pour les autres.
Le crétin, il avance des vérités que lui seul connait. Persuadé d'être cultivé, il étale sa "culture" comme du nutella sur ma brioche le matin.
Le crétin, il veut faire la course avec sa Supercinq tunnée* face à ma moto&#8230; Il est trop bête pour simplement comprendre pourquoi ça sert à rien.
Le crétin, il a des avis, mais n'a pas d'arguments.
Le crétin, il vient s'installer à 1m de toi, alors que y'a plein de place autour.
Le crétin, il parle fort, très fort, trop fort, et n'a aucune retenue.
Le crétin, il sait pas tenir ses crétins de gosses.
Le crétin, il est près à tout pour gagner une place dans les embouteillages.
Le crétin, il sait mieux que toi, même quand c'est ton job et que lui débute à peine.
Le crétin, il t'envoie toutes les pires merdes qui traînent sur le net qui sont "trop drôle".
Le crétin, il ouvre des fils ineptes, et ne sait pas chercher un peu par lui même.


Le crétin, je le hais.
Et toi ton crétin ?




* rien à voir avec Tiponch


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2009)

y a pire

Le crétin qui  fait les soldes le Samedi


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> (...)
> 
> * rien à voir avec Tiponch


Crétin !...


----------



## NED (25 Juin 2009)

J'ai eu un beau crétin hier.
Terrasse de café à Paris, bouffe du midi. 
Un voisin de table fume. Bon il a le droit hein , mais franchement j'avais la fumée en plein dans la gueule avec le vent car les tables étaient proches. Bouffer un plat avec la fumée dans la tronche c'est l'horreur. Donc je demande gentiment au gars de permuter de place avec sa compagne pour qu'il se retrouve en face et du coup ne pas m'enfumer.

Le mec fais "Ok ouais, ouais" avec un beau sourire de crétin :casse:
Au bout de 5 minutes le gars n'a pas bougé d'un pouce et discute tranquillement avec sa nana.
Sa cigarette va se finir, son café aussi, mon agonie va se terminer. Donc je dis rien, je finis mon plat et basta, mais j'en pense pas moins.
Et là qu'est-ce qui fait ce gros naze hein? Il jette sa clope qui fume encore sur le trottoir (si y'a bien un truc qui m'énerve c'est bien ça) Il s'en rallume une autre !!! 

Ptin j'hallucine ! :rateau:
Là je peux pas laisser passer ça, je lui sermonne là gueule sur son attitude.
Les voisins regardent l'esclandre publique...
Le mec, vexé, me fais un topo sur les libertés individuelles et publiques, s'en va, comme un prince, avec sa meuf et pompon de la pomponette rejette sa 2ème cigarette allumée sur le bitume !!!

Purée, ça va que je suis pas balaise, parce que là, y'a des gnons qui se perdent....


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> J'ai eu un beau crétin hier.
> Terrasse de café à Paris, bouffe du midi.
> Un voisin de table fume. Bon il a le droit hein , mais franchement j'avais la fumée en plein dans la gueule avec le vent car les tables étaient proches. Bouffer un plat avec la fumée dans la tronche c'est l'horreur. Donc je demande gentiment au gars de permuter de place avec sa compagne pour qu'il se retrouve en face et du coup ne pas m'enfumer.
> 
> ...



Nan, mais tu comprends devant la copine, le mAle ne peut s'écraser (en l'occurrence, la cigarette). c'est de la testostérone mal distribuee, un probleme hormonal, bouh ! 

Le crétin, c'est celui qui par très mauvais temps (gros orage, neige, etc...) te collent au cul pendant  10 minutes, puis te double en te regardant (l'air de dire : gros naze, tu te traines) Pour finalement, ralentir sauvagement, parce que lorsqu'on ouvre la route. on y voit que dalle et on est forcement moins confiant ! 

Le crétin, c'est aussi celui qui gagne tous les weekends au Casino. Oh, attention pas des grosses sommes. Mais au final, il gagne de l'argent. C'est bien connu. Le casino a ete crée pour enrichir les joueurs de bandit manchot . Rien que d'aimer le casino (particulièrement les jeux sans un minimum de reflexion) en font des bons gros crétins.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2009)

Le crétin, il achète un iPhone parce que c'est tendance
Le crétin, il bouffe des sushis pour la même raison
Le crétin se pense écolo, chaque soir, quand il prend son bain
Le crétin, il a une nespresso, what else
Le crétin, il est prêt à acheter un sachet de thé à 150 euros le kilo, parce qu'un autre crétin d'un service marketing crétin a dit que c'est un super thé plein de bonne chose pour lui.
Le crétin roule en Smart
Le crétin est sur Facebook
Le crétin se dit de gauche, mais bon, sarko, c'est tout de même pas mal
Le crétin ne supporte pas la médiocrité, à commencé par la sienne. Le crétin est un frustré.
Le crétin, il écoute de la musique qu'il aime pas, mais bon, le nom du groupe que personne ne connaît, ça l'fait.
Le crétin connaît une phrase en latin : errare humanum est. Il ne peut s'empêcher de la sortir à chaque fois.

Quoi ? Je vous entends là... Oui, nous sommes tous des crétins


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2009)

Ouais enfin bon...mon crétin suprême, c'est quand même le motard blindé de testostérone qui se tape l'accélération de maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalade façon "regardez moi tous comme j'suis le prince de la route" pour grosso merdo 160,3 m et attendre comme tout le monde au prochain feu rouge qu'un autre crétin en vélo parti derrière lui le grille tranquillement. Ahhhhh le sportif de l'extrême au rabais  

Accessoirement, il aura quand même, mais c'est le but faut dire, pourri les oreilles de 75236 personnes, provoqué 2 crises cardiaques et réveillé sept gamins pendant leur sieste, ce qui aura par ailleurs été l'élément déclencheur de 3 déprimes, 1 divorce et 1 interruption de coït.



Et moi, je suis le crétin de qui?


----------



## luxlumen (25 Juin 2009)

pour moi le crétin c'est l'autre


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2009)

mais quel est le crétin qui a ouvert un fil pareil!

Tout ça pour parler de moi! 
ma modestie ne pourra le supporter plus longtemps 

Qu'on FERME cette discussion crétine!
:modo:


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2009)

Le crétin il met de la zik à donf, il pose même les enceintes sur le chêneau pour bien qu'on l'entende, il toise tout le monde du regard parce que sa zik c'est la mieux et il espère bien le faire comprendre et il écoute obligatoirement de la daube (Skyrock en l'occurrence) et quand on lui fait comprendre qu'il fait chier, il se montre agressif, il crache des gros molards par la fenêtre et montre bien qu'il sait rouler et fumer un joint.

Le crétin, enfin ils sont 3 dont une fille, ils habitent en face de mon nouveau chez moi, et comme les cons, ils osent tout et c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.

C'est limite de l'art


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juin 2009)

_"j'ai divisé la société en deux catégories: mes amis ou mes cons (crétins) à moi et les cons (crétins) des autres que je ne supporte pas"_ Michel Audiard

De toute façon, vous êtes tous des crétins...    (oui, à part toi mon loulou :love:  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2009)

Le crétin met sur le Net des vidéos où il fait des trucs totalement crétins, façon Jackass, qu'il a réalisés et qu'il trouve super drôles.


----------



## divoli (25 Juin 2009)

Tiens, c'est marrant que tu dises ça, je pensais justement à ce film...

On va l'envoyer à Bassman.


----------



## vulcano (25 Juin 2009)

Le crétin c'est celui qui pense que ce n'est pas un crétin 

On est tous le crétin de quelqu'un d'autre sinon on existe pas:
On est le crétin de personne: Soit parce qu'on est parfait (mais ça n'existe pas )
Soit personne nous connait ou pense à nous et donc on existe pas. CQFD.

(Mon raisonnement est bidon je sais, je suis déjà dehors :rateau


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2009)

vulcano a dit:


> Le crétin c'est celui qui pense que ce n'est pas un crétin





Genre je m'extraie de la majorité, conspue les autres et regarde le tout depuis les hauteurs de mon orgueil, on en croise de temps à autre, les pires peut-être :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2009)

Le crétin, il s'arrête pile en haut de l'escalator, sans laisser de place pour sortir aux 30 personnes qui sont derrière lui.
Le crétin, il oublie désactiver son réveil-matin qui fait biiip biiip quand il s'absente, en laissant sa fenêtre ouverte pour que tout le monde en profite pendant plusieurs heures.
Le crétin il dépose dans la cour de l'immeuble tout un tas de vieux meubles et monstres en tout genre en pensant qu'un larbin va se charger de les mettre sur le trottoir le jour du ramassage des encombrants.
Le crétin, il fait chier son chien dans la rue près du caniveau, mais juste sur les emplacements réservés aux deux roues.
Le crétin, il a imaginé un service client téléphonique où on doit taper un, deux, trois, ou étoile, puis encore un, deux, trois, ou étoile, etc., sans jamais pouvoir parler à des vraies personnes.

Purée, rien qu'aujourd'hui, j'en ai vu, des crétins...


----------



## vulcano (25 Juin 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Genre je m'extraie de la majorité, conspue les autres et regarde le tout depuis les hauteurs de mon orgueil, on en croise de temps à autre, les pires peut-être :mouais:



Je vois difficilement pire


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> pour moi le crétin c'est l'autre


Pour moi aussi...

Faut surtout pas qu'on se rencontre... je ne vois que ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2009)

Le crétin il passe à 80 devant le radar alors que c'est limité à 110
Le crétin il hurle dans son téléphone dans le train sans aller dans l'espace réservé
Le crétin il te demande un truc et quand tu le fais il te fait tout changer, mais de préférence à la dernière minute quand il n'y a plus le temps
Le crétin il clope dans le métro parce qu'il croit que ça fait de lui un rebelle de la société
Le crétin il roule en scooter en laissant trainer sa ou ses jambes parce que ça fait staïlle sans se rendre compte qu'en plus d'être ridicule, c'est dangereux
Le crétin il porte des lunettes de soleil la nuit au volant de sa bagnole pour les mêmes raison et avec les mêmes conséquences qu'au dessus


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le crétin il passe à 80 devant le radar alors que c'est limité à 110
> .../...



Le crétin plus, lui, écrase les freins devant le radar signalé par son GPS, sans se demander s'il est au dessus ou non de la vitesse limite.


----------



## luxlumen (26 Juin 2009)

le crétin roule depuis des heures derriere un camion pour lire la marque des pneus
et se met a doubler au moment ou je suis en train de le doubler 
vivement la voiture automatique certains cretins ont meme pas la capacite intelectuelle suffisante pour "conduire" une voiture


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Le crétin il prend l'autoroute à 70 km/h parce qu'il discute avec sa femme (jamais vu la calandre d'un poids lourd d'aussi près dans le rétro*). :hein:


*pas moyen de d'échapper par la gauche (beaucoup de circulation), ni par la droite (les voitures qui me suivaient prenaient la bande des pneus crevés pour éviter l'accident).


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> le crétin roule depuis des heures derriere un camion pour lire la marque des pneus


ou pour consommer moins..?.. enfin, moi quand j'ai plus d'essence, c'est ce que je fais... après, déboiter au mauvais moment...:hein:
c'est marrant comme le sujet 'le crétin' pousse à aborder la *conduite* des gens, et pas que au volant d'ailleurs...

moi, mon crétin du soir et du matin, 
c'est c'ui qui roule toujours à gauche, même quand ya personne ni devant, ni à droite :hein::hein:
 c'ui qui te regarde avec insistance en passant a 2 a l'heure quand il a eu peur que tu lui fonce dedant, au lieu de regarder la route et continuer son chemin (merde quoi, ça s'abime pas a distance une caisse...)

et pour pas parler que de voiture
 c'ui qui peut pas s'empêcher d'approuver tout ce qui est dit d'intelligent dans une discution, mais qui donne jamais son avis en premier (peur de dire une connerie peut-être )


----------



## rigolpazavexa (26 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> pour moi le crétin c'est l'autre



Donc, le crétin, c'est l'enfer.

@+
Po/JPS
JM


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

Le cretin c'est celui qui te demande de passer avec toi au touniquet du metro parce qu'il veut jouer les rebelles et qu'il a peur des controleurs


----------



## jugnin (26 Juin 2009)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Donc, le crétin, c'est l'enfer.
> 
> @+
> Po/JPS
> JM



Jackson Mickael, on t'a reconnu, crétin !


----------



## luxlumen (26 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Le cretin c'est celui qui te demande de passer avec toi au touniquet du metro parce qu'il veut jouer les rebelles et qu'il a peur des controleurs


meme si c'est une crétine ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------

moi le crétin de parisien qui ne sait pas faire la différence entre une autoroute et le périph..
cela m'arrange car bien souvent la voie de droite est déserte ...


----------



## rigolpazavexa (26 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Jackson Mickael, on t'a reconnu, crétin !



Que nenni ! (ou queue naine nie ,  Lacan aurait adoré cette expression)

Aucun point commun avec Jackson, qui ne devait guère connaître JPS. ni Lacan (encore que   queue naine nie   puisse laisser à penser  ou panser ), son univers s'apparentant plutôt à celui de Walt Disney, Peter Pan en particulier

Juste le porte parole, à titre posthume, de JPS : "L'enfer, c'est les autres"

"le crétin,c'est les autres
or
l'enfer,c'est les autres
donc
le crétin, c'est l'enfer"

CQFD ( qui n'est pas : chercher quel fil développer ).

@+
JM


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> meme si c'est une crétine ?



oui


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2009)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Que nenni ! (ou queue naine nie ,  Lacan aurait adoré cette expression)


 va savoir si elle traine pas dans un des écrits non publiés   verrouillés par divers gardes prétoriennes de l'Oeuvre du lutin de la rue de Lille ( gardes prétoriennes plus ou moins auto appointées)



> Aucun point commun avec Jackson, qui ne devait guère connaître JPS. ni Lacan (encore que &#8230;  queue naine nie &#8230; &#8230; puisse laisser à penser &#8230; ou panser &#8230, son univers s'apparentant plutôt à celui de Walt Disney, Peter Pan en particulier


hummm
Le Jackson il a du morflé  coté  _stade du miroir_ ( qu'il compensait par  ses concerts gigantesques,  un effet _miroir du stade_   et un corps blanc , corps blanc = corps propre lacanien?)

Quant à Walt Disney  et Peter Pan
Vraiment  2 univers très differents , le Peter Pan de Disney étant une aimable sucrerie insipide à coté de l'oeuvre complexe  ambigue et plus sombre de J. M. Barrie, oeuvre et personnage  qui donnerent d'ailleurs naissance à un un concept psychanalytique.... 

Ceci dit, pirouette,  l'un des 2 univers peut fort bien être associé à la crétinerie ( mahousse et rentable)


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

-le crétin pense qu'il n'a pas besoins de dire bonjour et que tout lui ai dut


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2009)

dut, le diplôme ?


----------



## luxlumen (26 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> -le crétin pense qu'il n'a pas besoins de dire bonjour et que tout lui ai dut


le cretin quand il n'a pas besoin de toi ne vient pas te dire bonjour
mais quand il a besoin de toi le cretin il sait tres bien ou te trouver


----------



## rigolpazavexa (26 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quant à Walt Disney  et Peter Pan
> Vraiment  2 univers très differents , le Peter Pan de Disney étant une aimable sucrerie insipide à coté de l'oeuvre complexe  ambigue et plus sombre de J. M. Barrie, oeuvre et personnage  qui donnerent d'ailleurs naissance à un un concept psychanalytique....



Ah que 
tu as raison.
J'ai rat-cours-scie et le syndrome de Peter Pan (refus de devenir adulte) de MJ, et lune-hiver de carton mâché du dit MJ,  univers directement inspiré (expirer) de Walt Disney, producteur par ailleurs des mièvres sucreries que l'on connaît, Peter Pan y compris. Un univers peuplé d'enfants, enfants que MJ, toujours enfant, appréciait tant. En bonne camaraderie.

Mais depuis les chaussures de vair de Cendrillon devenues, par la force (obscure) d'un crétin des caméras, des chaussures de verre (pourtant, même un crétin profond devrait s'interroger sur l'existence et la pertinence de chaussures de verre), toute poésie et toute ambiguïté des contes, pas seulement pour enfants, s'en est allé. Consolons nous avec le Peau d'âne de J. Demy : toutes les transpositions cinématographiques ne sont pas des âneries (je sais, mais c'est voulu, J'assume)

Quant à MJ,  Peter Pan adulé des médias, des financiers de la chanson, des groupies, et de la chirurgie réunis, j'en resterais là : je pourrais devenir assez crétin pour dire ce que Jean Panse, rôle non dévolu à Sancho Pança.

@+
JM


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2009)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Mais depuis les chaussures de vair de Cendrillon devenues, par la force (obscure) d'un crétin des caméras, des chaussures de verre (pourtant, même un crétin profond devrait s'interroger sur l'existence et la pertinence de chaussures de verre),
> JM


ceci dit il y a une version savoureuse de Cendrillon racontée en argot( Yves Deniaud)  où  la fée rapplique_ Pour le bal elle lui a dégauchi une place Elle lui refile de beaux atours. Plus, des tatanes en plexiglas.C'était la nouveauté du jour,_ ..etc


----------



## rigolpazavexa (26 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit il y a une version savoureuse de Cendrillon racontée en argot( Yves Deniaud)  où  la fée rapplique_ Pour le bal elle lui a dégauchi une place Elle lui refile de beaux atours. Plus, des tatanes en plexiglas.C'était la nouveauté du jour,_ ..etc



Je ne  connais hélas pas ce texte, mais la version  "animée" de _Cendrillon_ vue par Walt Disney et infligée depuis 60 ans à tous les mômes sans aucune lecture du conte de Charles Perrault a banalisé l'erreur.

Mais que chacun tente l'expérience et écrive "chaussures de vair". Il y aura toujours un crétin pour appeler à la faute d'orthographe. Quand je pense que c'est pour ce vair, et quelques autres fourrures, que Louis XIII a lancé la colonisation du Canada. (et pour la baleine et la morue aussi).

Fais de beaux rêves, (et viens me les raconter demain  )

JM


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

-le crétin il a pas compris le sujet de départ


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Le crétin il met de la zik à donf, il pose même les enceintes sur le chêneau pour bien qu'on l'entende, il toise tout le monde du regard parce que sa zik c'est la mieux et il espère bien le faire comprendre et il écoute obligatoirement de la daube (Skyrock en l'occurrence) et quand on lui fait comprendre qu'il fait chier, il se montre agressif, il crache des gros molards par la fenêtre et montre bien qu'il sait rouler et fumer un joint.
> 
> Le crétin, enfin ils sont 3 dont une fille, ils habitent en face de mon nouveau chez moi, et comme les cons, ils osent tout et c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.
> 
> C'est limite de l'art



Le crétin...


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Le crétin...





Je pensais plus que tu te reconnaîtrais ici :



JPTK a dit:


> Genre je m'extraie de la majorité, conspue les autres et regarde le tout depuis les hauteurs de mon orgueil, on en croise de temps à autre, les pires peut-être :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (27 Juin 2009)

Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est que la plupart des sujets "légers" de macge sont devenus le lieu de règlements de compte nauséabond.

Bande de crétins !


----------



## imacg5mortel (27 Juin 2009)

Le crétin n'a pas tout compris


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est que la plupart des sujets "légers" de macge sont devenus le lieu de règlements de compte nauséabond.
> 
> Bande de crétins !



Risque pas d'y avoir de comptes...

Et il n'y a jamais eu de règlement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est que la plupart des sujets "légers" de macge sont devenus le lieu de règlements de compte nauséabond.



Pas assez, à mon goût...



> Bande de crétins !



Petit merdeux!


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Juin 2009)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Que nenni ! (ou queue naine nie ,  Lacan aurait adoré cette expression)
> 
> Aucun point commun avec Jackson, qui ne devait guère connaître JPS. ni Lacan (encore que   queue naine nie   puisse laisser à penser  ou panser ), son univers s'apparentant plutôt à celui de Walt Disney, Peter Pan en particulier
> 
> ...



Oh putain, pascalformac a un nouveau pseudo pour le bar... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2009)

le crétin c'est celui qui n'a pas compris qu'il pouvait utiliser un casque pour écouter SA musique dans les transports :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> pour moi le crétin c'est l'autre



Nan, c'est moi.
Et je vous merde.


----------



## luxlumen (29 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le crétin c'est celui qui n'a pas compris qu'il pouvait utiliser un casque pour écouter SA musique dans les transports :mouais:


le cretin n'a pas encore compris que s'il a un casque sur les oreilles , il doit l'utiliser comme il faut pour pas que tout le monde puisse profiter de sa musique


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Le crétin, c'est ce genre de type


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> ....
> Le crétin, c'est celui qui par très mauvais temps (gros orage, neige, etc...) te collent au cul pendant 10 minutes, puis te double en te regardant (l'air de dire : gros naze, tu te traines) Pour finalement, ralentir sauvagement, parce que lorsqu'on ouvre la route. on y voit que dalle et on est forcement moins confiant !


 
Oh oui !!  lui je l'aime !!! autre variante, il prend des riques dingues pour te dépasser et tu le rejoins tout doucement au feu rouge


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le crétin, c'est ce genre de type


Je m'abonne à la discussion !...


----------



## maiwen (29 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le crétin, c'est ce genre de type



j'ai ma théorie : il se prend pour iphone et c'est lui qui est tombé de haut ...


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2009)

Mon Dieu ! Bibabelou s'est réincarné en Geek !


----------



## silvio (29 Juin 2009)

Le crétin téléphone au volant : clair que pour communiquer la liste des courses, parler de sa soirée en boite ou commenter ses notes aux exams, ça peut pas attendre. Le super crétin en profite pour rouler à cheval sur 2 files
Le crétin se gare toujours en double file devant l'école alors qu'il y a un parking à 100m. Le super crétin reste en plus à à téléphoner avec son super mobile de crétin dans sa voiture, 10mns avant que la cloche sonne
Le crétin au boulot, déboule sur un sujet non maîtrisé et te balance du "Yaca, focon". Le super crétin en profite pour te demander un service/une action en étant limite insultant
Le crétin te téléphone au moment où tu bouffes/donnes le bain à tes mômes pour te vendre des boites de petits pois TBE, et lorsque poliment tu déclines expliquant que tu es occupé, continue à insister. Le super crétin t'explique en plus que tu es vraiment un con de ne pas comprendre à quel point, c'est une super offre
Le crétin profite que tu as eu la faiblesse de lui ouvrir ta porte, pour te vendre une cuisine/une sdb à un prix hallucinant et quand tu déclines te sort toutes les ficelles de la panoplie du super-vendeur, réduction à la super-offre de l'été et coup de fil au patron inclus. Le super crétin te traite de pauvre lorsque tu lui expliques que "Non vraiment, je ne suis pas intéréssé par votre SdB à 23k&#8364;" (Vogica Inside)


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

silvio a dit:


> ... Le super crétin t'explique en plus que tu es vraiment un con de ne pas comprendre à quel point, c'est une super offre...



Ca me fait penser qu'on a oublié celui qui 
- débarque dans un pays (l'Irak par exemple), 
- rase tout 
- et explique aux habitants que c'est pour leur bien car maintenant ils connaissent la démocratie à l'occidentale!


----------



## luxlumen (29 Juin 2009)

le super crétin arrete pas de te bassiner avec sa cuisine , ses fenetres etc , mais le pire c'est quand il profite des personnes agées pour leur fourguer sa camelote


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> le super crétin arrete pas de te bassiner avec sa cuisine , ses fenetres etc , mais le pire c'est quand il profite des personnes agées pour leur fourguer sa camelote



Ouais, mais elles comprennent rien, aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

Réflexion faite, c'est vrai qu'il faut assez con pour faire ça, alors qu'on peut leur prendre leur fric sans rien donner en échange...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2009)

Le crétin, mis à part le fait de nous divertir quelque peu, les jours où nous nous levons du bon pied s'entend, ne nous est d'aucune utilité vitale, à proprement parler : 

Sa chair, même après plusieurs heures d'une cuisson à gros bouillon, demeure filandreuse en diable et d'une fadeur propre à rebuter le plus insensible des gourmets frappés d'agueusie.
Son pelage épars ne peut même pas prétendre rivaliser avec la plus rêche des laines de moutons atteints par la gale. Tenter de les tondre représente par conséquent une perte d'énergie dont on peut se dispenser allègrement. De plus, ses soies ne peuvent donner lieu qu'à la fabrication de brosses à dents fort médiocres et inefficaces, victimes de surcroît de calvities aussi inopinées que fulgurantes. 
Sa femelle ne produit que des quantités de lait fort négligeables, d'une piètre qualité nutritive, d'une aigreur proverbiale, et prompt à tourner au moindre contact avec l'air ambiant. Renoncez donc à la traire.
Lâchez un essaim de crétins dans un champ de fleurs au printemps et vous constaterez avec une vive déception qu'il se contente de piétiner les dites fleurs sans même tenter de les butiner. Abandonnez par conséquent tout espoir de tirer du miel de cette engeance maudite.

À la rigueur, ses petits, pour peu que vous preniez le temps d'attendre la fin de l'interminable gestation de la femelle citée plus haut, peuvent remplir des taches subalternes au sein de votre foyer : 
Bien séchés entre deux planches munies de serre-joints, vous pourrez fabriquer des marque-pages fort cocasses.
Un avorton rempli de ciment prompt dès la naissance pourra avantageusement caler une porte...
Tel autre, correctement raccordé au secteur via un interrupteur, se révèlera, par ses couinements stridents, apte à remplir le rôle de sonnette au dessus de votre porte d'entrée... Joint à plusieurs de ses frères, dont on aura pris le temps d'évaluer les diverses tonalités et octaves, vous obtiendrez un carillon qui ravira aussi bien vos visiteurs que vos enfants.

J'ai bien envisagé à une période le fait de pratiquer la vivisection sur ces cuistres, dans le but de faire progresser la médecine ou l'industrie des cosmétiques, mais mon indécrottable humanisme et ma sensiblerie m'ont rapidement éloigné des ces perspectives...

Et puis inexorablement, je vieillis... L'approche de l'échéance fatale me porte désormais vers des considérations plus nobles...
A quoi bon souhaiter du mal aux crétins ? Ils sont tellement doués pour s'en faire ; entre eux et à eux...

Relaxez-vous... Servez vous un verre et profitez.

Surtout, ne me remerciez pas.

Votre dévoué,

P.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...
> Lâchez un essaim de crétins dans un champ de fleurs au printemps et vous constaterez avec une vive déception qu'il se contente de piétiner les dites fleurs sans même tenter de les butiner...


Si je puis me permettre mon cher Patoch, pas que piétiner... certains en profitent systématiquement pour faire des séries de steno photos...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre mon cher Patoch, pas que piétiner... certains en profite systématiquement pour faire des séries de steno photos...



Ah ?... Je n'avais jamais constaté ce phénomène dans mes études... Il va falloir que j'y porte un peu plus attention...

Merci, ami.


----------



## luxlumen (29 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ?... Je n'avais jamais constaté ce phénomène dans mes études... Il va falloir que j'y porte un peu plus attention...
> 
> Merci, ami.


je savais pas que tu étais cryptozoologue a tes heures perdues


----------



## moonlight serenade (29 Juin 2009)

le crétin, il passe son temps à raconter sa vie sur des forums informatiques.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> le crétin, il passe son temps à raconter sa vie sur des forums informatiques.



 Tu vas pas te faire des _amis_.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu vas pas te faire des _amis_.



moi j'suis d'accord avec lui...


----------



## luxlumen (29 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> moi j'suis d'accord avec lui...


moi aussi surtout ceux qui ont des fois des démonstrations explosives


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> moi aussi surtout ceux qui ont des fois des démonstrations explosives



on ne parle pas d'éjaculateur précoce ici jeune homme


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> je savais pas que tu étais cryptozoologue a tes heures perdues


Pourquoi ? Tu le connais ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu le connais ?



ben, en tout cas "cryptozoologue", ptain ça le fait !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Carrément&#8230;
Moi, j'ai pas de mémoire, impossible de me rappeler de tous les prénoms des gens qui composent ma famille&#8230;

Dingue, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> je savais pas que tu étais cryptozoologue a tes heures perdues



Penche-toi en avant et tousse!... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




BackCat a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu le connais ?



Je pense pas... Mais il semble affectueux...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

-le crétin il passe le balais a 1h du matin en tapant bien contre les meubles :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ben, en tout cas "cryptozoologue", ptain ça le fait !  :rateau:




Plus que "cryptozoophile" en tout cas...


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

-le crétin a la fin du marché écrase le reste de ses tomates pour être sur que quelqu'un dans le besoins de les manges ...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> -le crétin a la fin du marché écrase le reste de ses tomates pour être sur que quelqu'un dans le besoins de les manges ...



C'est bien mais on ne comprend rien...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juillet 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est bien mais on ne comprend rien...



_"Le crétin, à la fin du marché, écrase le reste de ses tomates pour être sûr que quelqu'un dans le besoin ne puisse les manger ..."_

J'ai bon ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin nous casse les couilles tous les étés....


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin essaye de faire croire que non, c'est pas lui qui a été banni y'a si longtemps pour aigreur d'estomak


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le crétin essaye de faire croire que non, c'est pas lui qui a été banni y'a si longtemps pour aigreur d'estomak



Ben ouais ; celui-là avait quand même l'air bien moins con...


----------



## luxlumen (6 Juillet 2009)

le crétin s'amuse à passer le rateau sur les graviers de son rez de jardin à 1h00 du matin


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> -le crétin a la fin du marché écrase le reste de ses tomates pour être sur que quelqu'un dans le besoins de les manges ...


Ah oui là  c'est très crétin ( minable même)


----------



## luxlumen (6 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah oui là  c'est très crétin ( minable même)


pas plus que les supermarchés qui vident de l'eau de javel sur leurs poubelles ...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2009)

ce qui n'est pas forcement crétin , il y a des tas de choses dans une poubelle et c'est un nid à saloperie


Par ailleurs parfois les vendeurs  sont bloqués par la loi du pays , variable

ceci dit le circuit des invendus devrait etre  revu, et ce n'est pas facile car c'est aussi une  affaire d'hygiene et de risque sanitaire ( réel avec certains produits)


----------



## luxlumen (6 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui n'est pas forcement crétin , il y a des tas de choses dans une poubelle et c'est un nid à saloperie
> 
> 
> Par ailleurs parfois les vendeurs  sont bloqués par la loi du pays , variable
> ...


même les légumes ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2009)

surtout les grosses légumes ( forcément pourries)

-
c'est vraiment une question plus complexe que les _yzonka et yaka_  le disent ( en general sans avoir étudié la question comme souvent)


----------



## moonlight serenade (6 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> surtout les grosses légumes ( forcément pourries)
> 
> -
> c'est vraiment une question plus complexe que les _yzonka et yaka_  le disent ( en general sans avoir étudié la question comme souvent)



Un légume même pourri reste comestible...

y'a aucun risque sanitaire avec les invendus des magasins, ni avec les yaourts, ni avec la viande, encore moins avec les légumes. Pourquoi? parce que les stock sont mis à la poubelle au moins deux jours  avant leur date de consommation.
un yaourt peut être consommé plus de 3 semaines après sa date de limitation. Pas de risque sanitaire, le seul risque, c'est la dégradation des qualités gustatives du produit. Il existe d'ailleurs des 'banques alimentaires' qui revendent ces stocks de produit à très bas coût ou les redonnent aux familles en très grandes difficultés.
Ceux qui "javellisent" leur poubelles le font pour d'ordre raisons que pour des raisons de protection sanitaire.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Toi tu ingurgites souvent des trucs périmés, non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

pire que le crétin, le crétin périmé... :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Un légume même pourri reste comestible...
> 
> y'a aucun risque sanitaire avec les invendus des magasins, ni avec les yaourts, ni avec la viande, encore moins avec les légumes. Pourquoi? parce que les stock sont mis à la poubelle au moins deux jours  avant leur date de consommation.
> un yaourt peut être consommé plus de 3 semaines après sa date de limitation. Pas de risque sanitaire, le seul risque, c'est la dégradation des qualités gustatives du produit. Il existe d'ailleurs des 'banques alimentaires' qui revendent ces stocks de produit à très bas coût ou les redonnent aux familles en très grandes difficultés.
> Ceux qui "javellisent" leur poubelles le font pour d'ordre raisons que pour des raisons de protection sanitaire.



Hum... pour les conserves, les produits sous vides ou emballages, les yaourts, à peu près tout les produits, je veux bien, et bien sûr qu'il m'arrive souvent de manger des trucs périmés sans que j'en ai aucun symptôme.

Par contre, un truc auquel il faut faire gaffe, c'est la viande... après la date limite, il y a par contre des risques d'intoxication alimentaire... C'est à peu près le seul truc où il faut faire vraiment gaffe à la date limite de péremption (ou alors, tu la congèles et ça se conserve impec', mais une fois décongelé, c'est à manger dans les 24h...).


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

Sur les aliments ou une dates de péremption est inscrite, il s'agit de : 
- la date à partir de laquelle les enzymes ne sont plus actif contre les bactéries (genre les yaourts)
- la date à partir de laquelle on est sur du développement de bactéries (viandes notamment)

Tous les aliments dans ce cas donc, sont potentiellement dangereux passé cette date, puisqu'il peuvent développer des bactéries. Bien entendu, tout cela est conditionné par la façon de conserver l'aliment en question.

En revanche, les produits portant la mention "à consommer de préférences avant" n'ont cette mention uniquement pour la conservation des saveurs (sic !) du produit et non la péremption.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> bien sûr qu'il m'arrive souvent de manger des trucs périmés sans que j'en ai aucun symptôme



Pas si sûr.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> y'a aucun risque sanitaire avec les invendus des magasins, ni avec les yaourts, ni avec la viande, encore moins avec les légumes. Pourquoi? parce que les stock sont mis à la poubelle au moins deux jours  avant leur date de consommation.



mouahahahahahahahaha

t'as jamais bossé en grande surface toi


----------



## luxlumen (6 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> mouahahahahahahahaha
> 
> t'as jamais bossé en grande surface toi


pour la viande il arrive des fois qu'ils redonnent un coup de jeune a des morceaux pas très frais ...
une question qui a déjà des merguez bien épicées provenant d'un hyper ?


----------



## moonlight serenade (6 Juillet 2009)

précisions utiles : la DLC et la DLUO
Bien entendu, et ca semble si évident que je ne l'ai pas précisé , la Dlc >Dluo dans la plupart des cas et les produits sont bien entendus mis à la poubelle à J-2 (parfois meme une semaine, dans les grandes surfaces) avant la DLUO.
Par conséquent, il n'y a quasiment aucune chance que vous vous empoisonniez en mangeant le jour même des denrées trouvées dans les poubelles d'un grand magasin.


----------



## ben206stras (6 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> précisions utiles : la DLC ou une DLUO
> Bien entendu, et ca semble si évident que je ne l'ai pas précisé , la Dlc >Dluo dans la plupart des cas et les produits sont bien entendus mis à la poubelle à J-2 (parfois meme une semaine, dans les grandes surfaces) avant la DLUO.
> Par conséquent, il n'y a quasiment aucune chance que vous vous empoisonniez en mangeant des denrées trouvées dans les poubelles d'un grand magasin.


 
Où encore mis en rayon à DLC J-2... Style jambon dans certaines enseignes...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> pour la viande il arrive des fois qu'ils redonnent un coup de jeune a des morceaux pas très frais ...



Pas de pub ici pour la chirurgie esthétique !


----------



## moonlight serenade (6 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> pour la viande il arrive des fois qu'ils redonnent un coup de jeune a des morceaux pas très frais ...
> une question qui a déjà des merguez bien épicées provenant d'un hyper ?



C'est vrai aussi. Et des tas de grandes enseignes le font.
De toutes les façons, javellisées ou pas, ceux qui sont dans le besoin trient ce qui leur semble potable ou pas. Alors autant leur laisser les denrées en l'état.
La réalité, c'est que ça emmerde ceux qui font ça d'avoir des 'Sdfs' qui trient leur poubelle.
Je suis pas sur qu'il y ai eu un cas en France de 'sdfs' qui se fut empoisonné en mangeant dans les poubelles. Et je demande à voir avant qu'un magasin puisse être condamné pour ça. La caution sanitaire, à mon avis, c'est du baratin.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

En même temps, les pouvoirs publics, et les citoyens ignorent déjà l'existence des SdF de leur vivant, alors ils peuvent en crever, tout le monde s'en cague.

Sauf quand il fait froid bien sûr, où tous ces trous du cul font semblant de s'intéresser au problème ("Wai les resto du coeur c'est vachement important, on peut pas laisser faire"), sans voir le pauvre mec qu'ils ignorent à la sortie du métro.


----------



## silvio (6 Juillet 2009)

J'ai fait mensualiser mes dons
Par courrier, je leur filais un peu trop de mon ADN : j'aime pas cette promiscuité avec le lumpenprolétariat


----------



## luxlumen (6 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> J'ai fait mensualiser mes dons
> Par courrier, je leur filais un peu trop de mon ADN : j'aime pas cette promiscuité avec le lumpenprolétariat


l'ump en prolétariat ?
rien compris et en français cela donne quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> l'ump en prolétariat ?
> rien compris et en français cela donne quoi ?


C'est de l'allemand...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> l'ump en prolétariat ?
> rien compris et en français cela donne quoi ?



Ouvrir un dico, ça t'arrive ?


----------



## silvio (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouvrir un dico, ça t'arrive ?


A sa décharge (nan ce n'est pas sale), j'ai mis un "é"
D'un autre côté, ça n'a pas l'air de choquer l'Encyclopédie Universalis


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

-le crétin (enfin dans le cas présent la crétine) voit très bien que tu a les bras charger ,et que tu essais de sortir d'une boutique qui a une toute petite porte, mais ce plaint que tu n'es pas galant et que j'aurai du la laisser rentrer ... dans la boutique qui était pleine :mouais:

Connasse, la politesse c'est de laisser sortir les gens !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin se précipite pour monter dans le train, tram, bus... avant que ceux qui veulent descendre aient eu le temps de le faire.


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le crétin se précipite pour monter dans le train, tram, bus... avant que ceux qui veulent descendre aient eu le temps de le faire.



et ce plaint d'avoir été bousculer


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le crétin se précipite pour monter dans le train, tram, bus... avant que ceux qui veulent descendre aient eu le temps de le faire.





macinside a dit:


> et ce plaint d'avoir été bousculer



Joie du métro entre 16 et 19h... :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> et ce plaint d'avoir été bousculer



Putain Nico, fais un effort bordel "et se plaint d'avoir été bousculé"
2 fautes en 6 mots


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> 2 fautes en 6 mots&#8230;



j'aurais inversé la logique...le but de Mackie est quand même de faire des fautes avant tout...

Après, ce n'est pas de sa faute si ça ressemble trop à des mots voire à un langage... :love:


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Putain Nico, fais un effort bordel "et se plaint d'avoir été bousculé"
> 2 fautes en 6 mots



De toute façon, tu préfères les images, nan ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> pire que le crétin, le crétin périmé... :rateau:



Le crétin ne se périme pas! il se bonifie avec l'âge!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Le crétin ne se périme pas! il se bonifie avec l'âge!



nan, c'est comme pour le vin... tu peux toujours essayer de laisser vieillir du picrate... au mieux, tu obtiendra un vinaigre passable...


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin est celui qui ne pense pas comme moi.

_Basique mais simple et compréhensible contrairement à certains écrits de Jacques Monod_


----------



## luxlumen (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouvrir un dico, ça t'arrive ?


un dico c'est quoi ?
moi aussi je vais parler en utilisant des abréviations pour éviter de faire des fautes ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------




macinside a dit:


> et ce plaint d'avoir été bousculer


oui oui et surtout pour le métro la joie de se jeter dans la rame alors que le métro suivant est dans deux minutes ...


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> un dico c'est quoi ?
> moi aussi je vais parler en utilisant des abréviations pour éviter de faire des fautes ...


Quelle abréviation ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> nan, c'est comme pour le vin... tu peux toujours essayer de laisser vieillir du picrate... au mieux, tu obtiendra un vinaigre passable...


et un crétin qui vieillit ( forcement mal) est un pisse-vinaigre, voire pire un pisse-vinaigre incontinent
( qui en tient une couche , pampers senior *)

--
*edit 
je corrige: c'est alors un crétin double couche


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin c'est le mec qui diminue pas sa conso d'alcool après avoir reçu une analyse de sang comme la mienne. :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> nan, c'est comme pour le vin... tu peux toujours essayer de laisser vieillir du picrate... au mieux, tu obtiendra un vinaigre passable...



Oui mais le Crétin, c'est jamais du picrate... c'est tout de suite du grand cru et en vieillissant ça devient du Crétin de haute voltige! :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin il préfère généraliser parce qu'il ne comprends pas quelque chose et qu'il s'en sent exclu, il préférera donc juger et stigmatiser, c'est plus simple et ça lui évite de réfléchir ou de se remettre en cause. *Même s'il n'a pas complètement tort, il refusera d'admettre que son jugement concerne une infime minorité et non pas la majorité, exemple* :

- il pense que les gens qui mangent des sushis le font parce que c'est la mode et qu'en fait ils trouvent ça dégueulasse mais que rien n'est plus important que d'être tendance.

- il pense que les mac user le sont juste parce qu'un mac c'est beau et que ça en jette.

- il pense que les gens qui veulent du bio, du local, de l'équitable, de l'écolo le font juste pour soulager leur conscience et faire bien dans les soirées.

Enfin bref, comme le disait Naas, il pense que ceux qui ne pensent pas comme lui sont des cons :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ...Enfin bref, comme le disait Naas, il pense que ceux qui ne pensent pas comme lui sont des cons :rateau:



Ben, c'est vrai que ceux qui ne pensent pas comme moi sont quand même un peu con...


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben, c'est vrai que ceux qui ne pensent pas comme moi sont quand même un peu con...




Oui je le pense aussi mais j'ose pas le dire de peur de passer pour un crétin :rose: :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2009)

*CRETINS!*


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *CRETINS!*




je sais...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juillet 2009)

"Je sais... Je sais...."

On dirait pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, il se ballade avec son oreillette Bluetooth toute la journée parce qu'il croit que ça fait vachement classe
Le crétin il a du gel dans les cheveux, un semblant de crête et une clope au bec parce qu'il croit que ça lui donne l'air de faire plus que ses 14 ans, mais en fait non.


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2009)

Avant il avait une bmw maintenant c'est une audi :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> "Je sais... Je sais...."
> 
> On dirait pas...



Nan mais fais toi soigner et lâche moi c'est vain et adolescent comme comportement, t'es trop vieux pour ces conneries, va donc t'occuper de ton bébé qui est bien mignon (sans ironie)


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> - il pense que les gens qui veulent du bio, du local, de l'équitable, de l'écolo le font juste pour soulager leur conscience et faire bien dans les soirées.




Ah oui, ça c'est vrai que c'est quand même très très con...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais fais toi soigner et lâche moi c'est vain et adolescent comme comportement, t'es trop vieux pour ces conneries, va donc t'occuper de ton bébé qui est bien mignon (sans ironie)


 
Il est bien inutile de me le dire... je le sais qu'elle est superbe !
Et je m'en occupe fort bien.

Mais ce genre de saillies (tu n'en mérites pas plus...) ne prennent qu'un temps négligeable... je continues donc... ce que je n'ai pas commencé moi même... rappelle toi donc.... fallait pas... maintenant, tu es mon jouet... ma chose... je te prends, je te retourne, je te pose dans un coin, je reviens, je repars...

Et tu éructes...

J'adoooooooooore !!


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui je le pense aussi mais j'ose pas le dire de peur de passer pour un crétin :rose: :rateau:



Mais non, au contraire! c'est top tendance en ce moment... Ca remplace avantageusement les sushis dont j'avais ras la casquette (qu'est-ce que c'est dégueulasse les sushis! Pas mécontent que ce soit devenu has been)


----------



## luxlumen (9 Juillet 2009)

un kleenex ?


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le crétin, il se ballade avec son oreillette Bluetooth toute la journée parce qu'il croit que ça fait vachement classe



Ah oui, ca je crois que c'est dans les 3 premières places ! Lorsque je vois ces crétins là, j'ai envie de prendre une masse et de filer un coup violent sur l'oreille pour écraser l'appareil et la tête du porteur...  

[_Mackie traductor_] a oui, sa je croi que cést dans les 3 premiéres plases ! Lorsqu je voi ses crétin la, jai envi de prendre une mase et de filé un cou violen sur loreye pour ecrasé l'apareil et la tete du porteure...   [_/Mackie traductor_]


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> bla bla bla



Ouai mais moi ce que je disais c'était juste, toi tu fabules 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> (qu'est-ce que c'est dégueulasse les sushis! Pas mécontent que ce soit devenu has been)



Tain mais pas aimer les sushis c'est comme pas aimer les pizzas (je parle de vrais pizzas hein, pas HUT, DOMINO, RABBIT, et j'en passe), le sandwich au jambon, le keebab et les moules frittes !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai mais moi ce que je disais c'était juste, toi tu fabules


 
Dans ta petite tête oui...

Mais peu importe...

Maintenant, tu es à moi...


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Maintenant, tu es à moi...



Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour revenir au sujet, le Crétin il te défie par la fenêtre, joue les gros bras, et puis quand tu le croises dans la rue, que sa grosse copine te montre du doigt tout en lui donnant des coups d'épaule histoire de dire "il est là vas-y défonce-le" et bien il fait semblant de rien


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2009)

TU veux jouer avec moi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin il n'a pas de rétroviseur.
Enfin...
Il n'en n'a plus depuis ce matin :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> TU veux jouer avec moi ?


Tu sais pas dans quoi tu vas fourrer tes doigts toi


----------



## silvio (9 Juillet 2009)

Pitain, le crétin, tu lui as rien demandé et il a filé ton blaze à la DirCom, et a incité plein d'autres crétins à voter pour toi 
Avec mon bol, je vais finir employé du mois comme chez MacDo :affraid:
"Alors je remercie mon manager et ma souris BT sans qui tout ceci n'aurait pas été possible .... sans oublier mon badge qui m'a permis de franchir le tourniquet pour venir travailler tous les matins dans cette boite de murde"


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Pitain, le crétin, tu lui as rien demandé et il a filé ton blaze à la DirCom, et a incité plein d'autres crétins à voter pour toi
> Avec mon bol, je vais finir employé du mois comme chez MacDo :affraid:
> "Alors je remercie mon manager et ma souris BT sans qui tout ceci n'aurait pas été possible .... sans oublier mon badge qui m'a permis de franchir le tourniquet pour venir travailler tous les matins dans cette boite de murde"


Mes condoléances


----------



## Melounette (9 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin te répète toute la journée que "Michael Jackson est mooooooort, il ne pourra pas s'en remeeeeeettre" dans un sanglot de chanteur d'opérette, alors qu'avant il le traitait de pédophile et avait jeté aux orties tout le reste. Mais là, comme c'est l'actualité prioritaire, il a un retour d'affection envers son ex-star.

Le crétin écoute toute la discographie de Michael Jackson en boucle toute la journée, bien fort, pour faire "profiter tout le monde".

Le crétin pose des affiches dans tous les couloirs de photos de Michael Jackson.

Le crétin ne supporte pas qu'on critique Michael Jackson.

Le crétin ne comprend pas qu'on lui demande de se calmer sur le mausolée dédié à sa star parce qu'on est au boulot là, et qu'on en peut plus. Que sur la machine à café, là c'est trop.

Le crétin a reçu un mail avec une photo de toutes ses affiches dans la cuvette des chiottes.

Le crétin hurle pour la liberté d'expression, mais uniquement pour Michael Jackson.

Le crétin va se prendre une pitain de note de service si ça continue.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

merci pour les MP au crétin qui m'as piqué mon ancien compte sur ces forums, et qui se crois encore plus crétin de fait... crétin vas


----------



## gribouille (9 Juillet 2009)

moi aussi je t'aime mon caribou :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le crétin il n'a pas de rétroviseur.
> Enfin...
> Il n'en n'a plus depuis ce matin :rose:



Jugnin ? Il va falloir que tu rachètes un rétro


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin veut démarrer un Mac mini avec une disquette (et accessoirement nous prend pour des buses).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, il a ma tronche aujourd'hui... :mouais:

Putain de dégustation de Whisky... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

-le crétin, tu lui montre que dans ses frigos ouverts, il y a des viandes a la dernière date limite de consommation, avec des taches sombres dessus ! Tu lui tend l'une des viandes en questions ... et il la remet en rayon dès que tu a le dos tournée ... pfff


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le crétin, il a ma tronche aujourd'hui... :mouais:
> 
> Putain de dégustation de Whisky... :rateau:


J'en connais un...
Qui va boire du soda...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le crétin, il a ma tronche aujourd'hui... :mouais:
> 
> Putain de dégustation de Whisky... :rateau:



Et oui mais tu as bu du PM encore !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et oui mais tu as bu du PM encore !!!



Nan... Du Scapa®, entre autres... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin pousse des hurlements quand il gagne dans les jeux télé.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le crétin pousse des hurlements quand il gagne dans les jeux télé.



Le crétin GAGNE aux jeux télé... :hein:


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Le crétin GAGNE aux jeux télé... :hein:



Le crétin regarde la télé


----------



## luxlumen (10 Juillet 2009)

le crétin "pense" que tout ce qui est dit dans les journaux est véridique ...
le crétin croit encore au père (tout rouge avec la barbe) ...
le crétin pense programmer alors qu'il ne fait que pisser du code ...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> le crétin "pense" que tout ce qui est dit dans les journaux est véridique ...



Oué, mais le crétin "haut de gamme" pense que tout ce qu'il voir sur Internet est véridique


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Le crétin regarde la télé



Le crétin regardant la télé pousse des hurlements quand il voit son congénère gagner aux jeux télé, puis il va se plaindre sur Internet de cette situation totalement injuste! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------




luxlumen a dit:


> le crétin "pense" que tout ce qui est dit dans les journaux est véridique ...



Le  Crétin lit "20 minutes" en croyant (le crétin ne pense pas, même avec des guillemets, il croit!) lire un journal


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, alors qu'il dort encore, il joue sous la couette avec son gros orteil avec un truc humide et mou, dans son rêve il pense qu'il est à la mer, c'est agréable, c'est chaud, mais dans la réalité, ça reste une bonne grosse merde de chaton qui pue et ça au réveil ça met de mauvais poil !!!


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de faire un petit récapitulatif de nos Crétins... et j'ai fait un rapide 360° scrutateur.

Purée! je suis totalement cerné!

:modo: Faites quelque chose! me laissez pas! HELP! jamais je ne sortirai de là par mes propres moyens! :modo:


----------



## kisbizz (10 Juillet 2009)

le crétin suprême  pendant les soldes :
si  l'article est peu soldés   on se fout de sa gueule
si l'article est trop soldés on brade de la merde

et le crétin il perds son temps (et le notre) a nous insulter , a nous baratiner ect ect...

quand il comprendra que  ni les vendeurs et encore moins le responsable  sont les décideurs des articles   et des  prix soldés  ? 

vivement les vacances


----------



## luxlumen (10 Juillet 2009)

le crétin a besoin d'acheter des objets à 1000 euros alors qu'ils coutent que 100 euros
et puis s'ils sont assez crétins pour acheter un truc plus cher que le vrai prix
pourquoi se géner ?


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> le crétin a besoin d'acheter des objets à 1000 euros alors qu'ils coutent que 100 euros
> et puis s'ils sont assez crétins pour acheter un truc plus cher que le vrai prix
> pourquoi se géner ?



Le crétin achète sa fausse Rolex a 30 euros dans un marche local et decouvre le lendemain qu'il s'est fait avoir : La montre ne fonctionne plus !


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin est tellement pressé de monter dans le TGV avant vous qu'il se trompe de quai et part pour Genève avec toutes les valises, sous les yeux ébahis de sa petite famille qui s'était sagement installée dans le TGV de Marseille sur le quai en face....

et en plus il gonfle tout le monde parce qu'il veut à tout prix s'installer au numéro de siège indiqué sur son billet, alors qu'il n'est PAS dans le bon train!

(Y'a pas à dire, le Crétin parfois il a du bon...)


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan... Du Scapa®, entre autres... :love:


 
uuuhhh !!! ça fait pas mal ça !!!!


----------



## PoM (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, il a son patron comme amis sur Facebook


----------



## Melounette (10 Juillet 2009)

PoM a dit:


> Le crétin, il a son patron comme amis sur Facebook


 Et bin ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> Et bin ?



 Mais enfin ! Et ton esprit rebelle de punk à chien ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> uuuhhh !!! ça fait pas mal ça !!!!


Faut voir. Moi je suis comme PATOCH': à partir d'un litre et demi 2 litres je commence à avoir mal au crâne le lendemain. Une sorte d'allergie quoi.
Par contre ça le fait moins avec du Port Ellen (mais c'est pas facile d'en trouver 2 litres  )
Pour en revenir au sujet: le crétin dit qu'il n'aime pas le ouiski parce qu'il n'a jamais gouté autre chose que les résidus de fond de cuve qu'on lui sert noyé dans du coca dans son night club préféré tous les samedis.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin imagine que Laphroaig est une grenouille en kilt!


----------



## luxlumen (10 Juillet 2009)

je murde tous les crétins
je leur marche dessus
je les envoie en corse ....


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> je les envoie en corse ....


Y'en a déjà plein...
Comme tous les étés...


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a déjà plein...
> Comme tous les étés...
> 
> et le reste de l'année ....




*PATOCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
'gade ce qu'il a écrit le p'tit rhum !!!
Et il s'est débrouillé pour éditer sans que cela se voit !!

Bon sinon, je serai tenté de dire pas seulement : moi j'y suis allé en mai


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2009)

Patoch est un repousse-crétins, c'est même à cela qu'on le reconnaît.


----------



## arturus (10 Juillet 2009)

le crétin a déja fait de la radio.....

http://www.mistercouzin.net/


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> *PATOCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 'gade ce qu'il a écrit le p'tit rhum !!!
> Et il s'est débrouillé pour éditer sans que cela se voit !!


Crétin.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2009)

- Le crétin, il ne met JAMAIS son cligno quand il prend un rond-point. Ca n'a aucun intérêt puisque c'est pour les autres.
- Le crétin il fait cuire son gosse dans une jolie voiturette en plastique sur les pistes cyclables de l'île de Ré (faudra encore que je me le fade çui-là, cette année...)
- Le crétin il roule sur les mêmes pistes cyclables en discutant et en prenant toute la route. Pourquoi pas, puisqu'il le vaut bien (complexe de Loréal). Il ne regarde jamais où il va et il ricane très fort. Parfois ce crétin est aussi de sexe féminin (celui du rond-point aussi).
- Le crétin fait courir son chien à côté de lui à vélo, jusqu'à lui arracher les coussins de pattes...
- Le crétin se branle par ailleurs des animaux et vous dit toujours "bon, c'est pas un être humain, c'est pas un gosse, tout de même.
- Le crétin n'a pas encore compris que l'incapacité à voir que les autres espèces sont des êtres vivants est précisément une des caractéristiques essentielles de la bestialité.
- Le crétin, quand vous lui dites que vous êtes végétarien, veut vous faire bouffer du poisson (parce qu'il confond catégorie culinaire et réflexion éthique)
- Le crétin il roule à 120 à l'heure sur une nationale parce que lui il a un ABS et que les vrais dangers sur la route c'est les vieux et les vieilles bagnoles (tout ce qu'est vieux, quoi!) - C'est le roi de la route (cf. les VRP - le groupe, la profession, elle participe à cette activité susmentionnée).
- Le crétin, quand il te passe devant il croit que c'est parce qu'il est viril/belle/winner/bogoss
- Le crétin quand il voit quelqu'un respecter une loi ou un réglement, il croit que c'est parce que c'est un looser/victime/bouffon
- Le crétin, il achète un ordi théoriquement pour bosser et s'en sert pour jouer et télécharger des films/MP3
- Le crétin il veut tout gratos, et après il s'étonne que son patron le vire ou lui propose de bosser gratos aussi...
- Le crétin, il croit que Ségolène Royal est l'avenir du PS.
- Le crétin, il croit que les sondages sont une expression publique (cf. un des résultats plus haut).
- Le crétin, il répète tout le temps "c'est la vie", "on ne peut rien y faire" et "tu te crois chez les bisounours..."
- Le crétin, il croit que la crise est conjoncturelle
- Le crétin, il dit que la dépression, c'est une vraie maladie, mais qu'en même temps, il faut arrêter de s'écouter
- Le crétin, rien n'est jamais son affaire ou de son ressort
- Le crétin de brise les noix pour que tu éteigne la lumière derrière toi au boulot alors qu'un type va la rallumer trente secondes plus tard et repart tranquillement bouffer chez lui le midi... en bagnole...
- Le crétin répète tout ce que dit la télé et change d'avis au grès des sondages
- Le crétin dit que la hiérarchie entre les profs  et les élèves doit être remise en cause (deux fautes logique en une)
- Le crétin dit qu'un bon prof, c'est un pédagogue, quitte à ce qu'il soit nul, il est bon quand même, s'il est pédagogue
- Le crétin croit que l'intérêt général, c'est la somme des intérêts particuliers
- Le crétin croit qu'une opinion, c'est un acte de liberté
- Le crétin veut que tout soit utile... à lui surtout...
- Le crétin croit que le service public est à son service personnel
- Le crétin ne veut pas payer d'impôts mais veut qu'on lui paie l'éducation / la garde / la nourriture de ses gosses
- Le crétin en fait trois (de gosses) parce que ça revient moins cher que deux
- Le crétin se marie pour la même raison
- Le crétin insulte les couples non mariés en les appelant des "concubins"
- Le crétin dit qu'on doit respecter les traditions, tant qu'elles ne se gênent pas les unes les autres.
- Le crétin confond la justice et la vengeance 
- Le crétin parle sans cesse de droits des victimes, mais oublie que la justice est là.. pour rendre la justice...Cf plus haut..
- Le crétin n'a toujours pas réalisé qu'une minorité n'est qu'une majorité de relativement petite taille.. En-dessous c'est des "cas particuliers"...
- Le crétin a bien intériorisé qu'on n'a plus le droit de rien dire sur une foultitude de sujets mais qu'on a le droit de gueuler contre l'interdiction de télécharger et de rouler vite en bagnole.
- Le crétin n'a toujours pas compris par contre que "vitesse limitée à 50kms" ne signifie pas "roulez à 50kms"...
- Le crétin classe les autres au lieu de les écouter
- Le crétin ne dit que ce qu'il sait que les autres veulent entendre et n'oublie pas que les autres crétins n'accepteront que le politiquement correct.
- Le crétin a bien compris la loi psychologique fondamentale injustement réduite à un proverbe (les proverbes étant crétins) : plus c'est gros plus ça passe. 
- Le crétin refuse qu'on lui apprenne à réfléchir mais accepte qu'on lui dise tout ce qu'il doit penser.
- Le crétin croit que la pub peut payer quelque chose (alors que c'est lui qui paie la pub).
- Le crétin refuse qu'un couple d'homosexuels élève un gosse mais ne trouve rien à redire que des individus de son espèce en élève plusieurs...

Vous l'aurez compris, le gros défaut du crétin, c'est d'être nombreux... Mais personnellement j'appelerais ça *un con*..


----------



## Patamach (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin fait des listes.


----------



## usurp (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, il râle au boulot parce qu'internet ne fonctionne pas bien, mais quand tu passes dans son bureau, tu t'aperçois qu'il est sur Facebook, MSN, Deezer et youtube, comme tout ses collégues d'ailleurs !
Sacré Bande de crétins !!


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin, il ne met JAMAIS son cligno quand il prend un rond-point. Ca n'a aucun intérêt puisque c'est pour les autres.


C'est comme le rétro. Mais Jugnin, il a plus de pb


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin il fait cuire son gosse dans une jolie voiturette en plastique sur les pistes cyclables de l'île de Ré (faudra encore que je me le fade çui-là, cette année...)
> - Le crétin il roule sur les mêmes pistes cyclables en discutant et en prenant toute la route. Pourquoi pas, puisqu'il le vaut bien (complexe de Loréal). Il ne regarde jamais où il va et il ricane très fort. Parfois ce crétin est aussi de sexe féminin (celui du rond-point aussi).
> - Le crétin fait courir son chien à côté de lui à vélo, jusqu'à lui arracher les coussins de pattes...


 ça a des coussins sous les pattes un cleb ? ben mince . faut que j'en dissèque un pour vérifier 


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin se branle par ailleurs des animaux et vous dit toujours "bon, c'est pas un être humain, c'est pas un gosse, tout de même.
> - Le crétin n'a pas encore compris que l'incapacité à voir que les autres espèces sont des êtres vivants est précisément une des caractéristiques essentielles de la bestialité.
> - Le crétin, quand vous lui dites que vous êtes végétarien, veut vous faire bouffer du poisson (parce qu'il confond catégorie culinaire et réflexion éthique)


Oui c'est vraiment con, parce que c'est dégueulasse le poisson. Alors qu'un bon steak :love:


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin il roule à 120 à l'heure sur une nationale parce que lui il a un ABS et que les vrais dangers sur la route c'est les vieux et les vieilles bagnoles (tout ce qu'est vieux, quoi!) - C'est le roi de la route (cf. les VRP - le groupe, la profession, elle participe à cette activité susmentionnée).


 Oui mais rapporte plus de points les vieux. Comme à GTA 


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin, quand il te passe devant il croit que c'est parce qu'il est viril/belle/winner/bogoss
> - Le crétin quand il voit quelqu'un respecter une loi ou un réglement, il croit que c'est parce que c'est un looser/victime/bouffon
> - Le crétin, il achète un ordi théoriquement pour bosser et s'en sert pour jouer et télécharger des films/MP3


 Ou rajouter des conneries dans un post plein d'intelligence pour détendre l'atmosphère un vendredi AM avant un long WE


Le docteur a dit:


> -- Le crétin il veut tout gratos, et après il s'étonne que son patron le vire ou lui propose de bosser gratos aussi...
> - Le crétin, il croit que Ségolène Royal est l'avenir du PS.


 Alors que c'est Beï-Rou 


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin, il croit que les sondages sont une expression publique (cf. un des résultats plus haut).
> - Le crétin, il répète tout le temps "c'est la vie", "on ne peut rien y faire" et "tu te crois chez les bisounours..."
> - Le crétin, il croit que la crise est conjoncturelle
> - Le crétin, il dit que la dépression, c'est une vraie maladie, mais qu'en même temps, il faut arrêter de s'écouter
> ...


  "Véridique !"


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin répète tout ce que dit la télé et change d'avis au grès des sondages
> - Le crétin dit que la hiérarchie entre les profs doit être remise en cause (deux fautes logique en une)
> - Le crétin dit qu'un bon prof, c'est un pédagogue, quitte à ce qu'il soit nul, il est bon quand même, s'il est pédagogue
> - Le crétin croit que l'intérêt général, c'est la somme des intérêts particuliers
> ...


 Bordel, je me suis fait avoir avec une seule ? :mouais:


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin se marie pour la même raison
> - Le crétin insulte les couples non mariés en les appelant des "concubins"
> - Le crétin dit qu'on doit respecter les traditions, tant qu'elles ne se gênent pas les unes les autres.
> - Le crétin confond la justice et la vengeance
> ...


  Alors que c'est 70 minimum !!! enfin à Montpellier. A Marseille, c'est plus


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin classe les autres au lieu de les écouter
> - Le crétin ne dit que ce qu'il sait que les autres veulent entendre et n'oublie pas que les autres crétins n'accepteront que le politiquement correct.
> - Le crétin a bien compris la loi psychologique fondamentale injustement réduite à un proverbe (les proverbes étant crétins) : plus c'est gros plus ça passe.


 Oui mais c'est bon ! :love::love:


Le docteur a dit:


> - Le crétin refuse qu'on lui apprenne à réfléchir mais accepte qu'on lui dise tout ce qu'il doit penser.
> - Le crétin croit que la pub peut payer quelque chose (alors que c'est lui qui paie la pub).
> - Le crétin refuse qu'un couple d'homosexuels élève un gosse mais ne trouve rien à redire que des individus de son espèce en élève plusieurs...
> 
> Vous l'aurez compris, le gros défaut du crétin, c'est d'être nombreux... Mais personnellement j'appelerais ça *un con*..


Chouette ! pas besoin d'ouvrir un autre fil pour le con !


----------



## Melounette (10 Juillet 2009)

usurp a dit:


> Le crétin, il râle au boulot parce qu'internet ne fonctionne pas bien, mais quand tu passes dans son bureau, tu t'aperçois qu'il est sur Facebook, MSN, Deezer et youtube, comme tout ses collégues d'ailleurs !
> Sacré Bande de crétins !!


 Et alors ? J'ai rien à faire là en attendant mon rendez-vous de 17h. Tu veux que je fasse quoi ? Que je sorte mon tricot ?

Non mais des fois.

Je suis crétine et fière de l'être.

Il marche mal cet internet, il marche mal ! Pis on peut pas bosser sur PC, d'abord. Grmmmbbbll:hein:


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> Et alors ? J'ai rien à faire là en attendant mon rendez-vous de 17h.


Comme nous tous qui te lisons :love::love:
C'est vrai que ça rame aujourd'hui 


Melounette a dit:


> Tu veux que je fasse quoi ? Que je sorte mon tricot ?


Je l'ai vu faire. Enfin, je veux dire au travail .. réellement ...


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Bordel, je me suis fait avoir avec une seule ? :mouais:
> Chouette ! pas besoin d'ouvrir un autre fil pour le con !


C'est vrai que c'est pas le bon chiffre 
Si ça tenait qu'à moi, ce serait alloc' dès le premier et baisse des allocs dès le troisième.. 
Mais rassurez-vous, ça tient pas qu'à moi...


----------



## Lalis (10 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, au stop d'après où toi, tu t'arrêtes, il sort furieux de son Audi, cogne et crache sur ta voiture en t'injuriant parce que tu l'as pas laissé griller tranquillement le stop précédent, alors qu'il t'a parfaitement vue arriver. Il a dû freiner, pauvre chou. Tu lui souris, tu lui montres le stop, ça l'excite un peu plus. Il te traite de sale pute, tu lui réponds qu'il a pas les moyens et tu démarres parce que la route est libre. Et il reste comme le crétin qu'il est à côté de sa caisse de branleur avec les autres qui klaxonnent derrière.
Le crétin est souvent un blaireau qui ne supporte pas qu'une femme lui tienne tête.
J'adore faire perdre la face à cette catégorie très répandue de crétins.


----------



## arturus (10 Juillet 2009)

moi j'adore me prendre la tete avec les crétins en me montrant tres niais...certains s'énervent si facilement et tu dis des choses qui les énervent encore plus mais ils ne se rendent pas compte que tu le fais expres.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juillet 2009)

Pour rebondir sur le post de Lalis ...
La crétine (et oui, il y en a aussi) qui tente de griller un stop (dans la mesure où tu arrive en moto, elle se dit que tu vas t'arrêter) et qui arrive à te rattraper (toi qui était lancé sur une ligne droite, faut le faire) et te coince contre des camions qui sont garés sur le bord de la route.
Evitant de justesse de jouer à gros minet encastré sur le camion Acmé tu la rattrape, et tu tapes à sa vitre encore assez calme pour vouloir lui demande simplement si c'est de la haine ou juste de la connerie. Elle te regarde ... et se retourne ostensiblement en se recoiffant.
Elle serait tombé sur un ... ben un type moins zen, elle aurait appris qu'on peut se faire défoncer sa portière à coup de botte de moto pour moins que ça. 

D'une manière générale, les connards qui estiment que tu dois rouler aussi mal qu'eux parce que tu entrave leur liberté de foncer... je leur souhaite d'aller jouer les gros minets encastrés dans le mur Acmé le plus tôt possible, avant que ce ne soit dans leur bagnole de nains que s'encastre un gamin ou une petite vieille (même si paraît-il à GTA ça rapporte des points... ça réveille mes penchants censuro-fascistes, tiens)...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin a un problème avec son Nordinateur mais il l'explique tellement bien qu'il faudrait être devin pour comprendre quel est le problème.


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin fume des pèts à deux heures du matin en se bidonnant sur les crétineries des autres alors qu'il sait qu'il va voler demain.
Un autre crétin aussi, celui qui ne peut s'empêcher de citer quelqu'un qu'il a dans le nez pour écrire un commentaire désobligeant.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juillet 2009)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Le crétin fume des pèts à deux heures du matin en se bidonnant sur les crétineries des autres alors qu'il sait qu'il va voler demain.



Et tu fais comment ? Tu peux m'apprendre steuplait ?  (pour voler j'entends)

ps : ça va j'échappe au commentaire blanc.

ps : oui c'est clair qu'il est particulièrement insupportable celui-là


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2009)

le crétin fume en bagnole et balance sa cendre par la vitre parce qu'il s'en fout que le deux roues qui est derrière s'en prenne plein la gueule.
Le crétin qui fume en bagnole et et en plus te dit "ben si t'as une visière, c'est fait pour ça", il s'en prend une.
Comme un crétin.


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Et tu fais comment ? Tu peux m'apprendre steuplait ?  (pour voler j'entends)



C'est crétin comme truc : Des bouts fil, du papier...





Le crétin poste des trucs IMMENCE que d'autres crétins essayent de voir depuis l'iphone dans l'métro


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juillet 2009)

le cretin prend la telé pour s'en servir d' ecran pc et laisse le gamin s'ennuyer ferme dans un coin :mouais:


----------



## Lalis (12 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> le cretin prend la telé pour s'en servir d' ecran pc et laisse le gamin s'ennuyer ferme dans un coin :mouais:



Oui, et il hurle sur ses gosses dans les lieux publics, sans se rendre compte que ce qui est en cause est sa manière de (ne pas) les éduquer. Si en plus il les frappe (_"comme ça tu pleureras pour quelque chose"_), il rejoint la catégorie des abrutis (dans abruti, il y a brute).


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> le cretin prend la telé pour s'en servir d' ecran pc et laisse le gamin s'ennuyer ferme dans un coin :mouais:



Le crétin (homme ou femme...) pense qu'un gamin a besoin d'un écran de télé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------




Lalis a dit:


> Oui, et il hurle sur ses gosses dans les lieux publics, sans se rendre compte que ce qui est en cause est sa manière de (ne pas) les éduquer. Si en plus il les frappe (_"comme ça tu pleureras pour quelque chose"_), il rejoint la catégorie des abrutis (dans abruti, il y a brute).



Le crétin (homme ou femme...) donne des cours d'éducation alors qu'il n'a pas d'enfant, ou pire qu'il en a élevé à coup d'écran de télé (voir au dessus...).


----------



## rigolpazavexa (12 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Le crétin (homme ou femme...) pense qu'un gamin a besoin d'un écran de télé...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------
> 
> ...



Le crétin, ce n'est pas sonnyboy. :love:
mais ce peut être moi, qui le fait remarquer.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juillet 2009)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Le crétin, ce n'est pas sonnyboy. :love:
> mais ce peut être moi, qui le fait remarquer.



Sonnyby est un crétin, comme les autres, mais mieux...


----------



## Vivid (12 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin roule en bétaillère pour transporter deux gamins et tout son bordel.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin jeune parent se sent obligé de transporter 5 tonnes de matos pour déplacer le morveux. On croirait un déplacement du cirque pinder©


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, jeune papa, exige du Syndic une "démoustiquation" de la pelouse, car 2 ou 3 moustiques sont parvenus jusque son palier par la gaine d'aération. L'immeuble doit immédiatement être désinfecté. Devant le refus du syndic, il bouche, à renfort de clous, d'une planche la grille d'aération prévue en cas d'incendie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, il croit aux signes du destin.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

L'approche des festivités du 14 juillet, me fait me remémorer un spécimen rencontré l'an passé...

Le crétin il va au feu d'artifice avec un grand parapluie sous prétexte qu'il pleut et qu'il vaut mieux ne rien voir (et accessoirement boucher la vue à 50 personnes derrière lui), plutôt que de mouiller son T-Shirt Dolce Gabana acheté en solde le matin même (trop petit pour lui, mais à ce prix-là, il n'allait tout de même pas laisser passer l'affaire!)

Au passage pour les spécialistes.... ça vous semble normal un T Shirt siglé Dolce&Gabana sur la poitrine avec un crocodile Lacoste au dos du col??? Il font du co-branding dans le textile maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

D&G est en passe de devenir une étiquette à crétin de toutes façons, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2009)

Après avoir été une étiquette à poofs ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

Ouais.
J'aime bien leur modèle de t-shirt - le "trop petit sur des pecs que depuis que j'ai arrêté la muscu, je mange du beurre"

Hé hé.


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> D&G est en passe de devenir une étiquette à crétin de toutes façons, non ?



C'est quoi ça, D&G ? J'connais pas.
Telfisaki®, ça c'est la classe. Enfin, part chez moi.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> D&G est en passe de devenir une étiquette à crétin de toutes façons, non ?




Et en plus ça permet de les repérer de loin! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------

Mince... je pensais en avoir trouvé un superbe, là, juste sous mes fenêtres de bureau! mais non.... pas un crétin, juste un con!

Mais si je peux me permettre un petit hors sujet (en attendant le fil dédié), c'est du con de première catégorie!

Un "Zyva casquette de travers" se ballade de long en large sur le trottoir en mattant les gonzesses sorties fumer leur clope devant la porte de leur bureau, et vas-y que jt'te fais tournoyer autour du doigt le téléphone portable attaché au bout d'une lanière, et vas-y que j'te moonwalke en branchant les minettes que ça commence visiblement à gonfler de ne pas pouvoir fumer en paix (on est toujours dans la suspicion de crétinerie) et c'est là que tout dérape! au sens propre du terme...

Un "moonwalk retro" mal ajusté, et spplllooouuuiiissshh une belle merde de chien propulse note zyva de compétition se gauffrer dans une borne "anti parking". Sous le choc il gueule un grand coup, la lanière du portable quitte le doigt qui la maintenait et après un superbe looping, le portable finit au milieu de la rue et est bientôt "tuné" façon extra-plat par un poids lourd de passage.

Le con se précipite en hurlant, fout un grand coup de latte au poids lourd pour se venger de son infortune, loupe son shoot et son pied ne rencontrant que le vide après que le poids lourd ait redémarré au feu vert, s'étale à nouveau sur le dos cette fois, avec son portefeuille qui gicle de sa poche arrière de Jean et se vide en plein caniveau (plein d'eau évidemment)... tous ses papiers et quelques billets partant au fil de l'eau en direction de la bouche d'égout la plus proche sous les yeux atterés de notre nouvel ami!!!

Purée le con.... j'en chiale encore de rire


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et en plus ça permet de les repérer de loin!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------
> 
> ...



Celui-là faut l'empailler pour le montrer aux générations futures.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Celui-là faut l'empailler pour le montrer aux générations futures.



oups j'avais lu trop vite... j'ai cru que tu voulais l'empaler! :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2009)

C'est un sketch de Benny Hill ça nan?


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un sketch de Benny Hill ça nan?


Par Benny Hill, la plaisanterie aurait bien duré 20 minutes, alors que là, en l'espace de 45 secondes tout était plié... mais je pense qu'on a un bon début de scenario.

D'autant qu'en noircissant un peu le contexte, on n'est pas loin non plus d'un script digne des Frères Coen (dans le genre situation normale mettant en présence des quidams et pour qui tout a coup, tout se met à foirer dans une escalade, ou plutôt une dégringolade, vers l'enfer...)


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Juillet 2009)

Bon, r e m y, tu as gagné, je m'abonne à ce fil pourtant rempli de crétins qui dénoncent d'autres crétins.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, r e m y, tu as gagné, je m'abonne à ce fil pourtant rempli de crétins qui dénoncent d'autres crétins.



ben voilà, il ne nous manquait plus que l'outing d'un crétin lecteur honteux....

C'est fait!


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Un crétin d'un bien beau gabarit que tu as trouvé là r e m y :love:


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

Ca c'est sûr. Pas mécontent d'être venu bosser aujourd'hui, moi!

Par contre, tout est allé si vite, je n'ai même pas pensé à prendre une photo... et maintenant, la rue est de  nouveau complètement vide, sans plus une trace de l'incident. Même les morceaux de son téléphone semblent avoir disparu du milieu de la rue... A croire que j'ai rêvé tout ça.

Bref, si le crétin est durable, le con, lui, est éphémère!


----------



## divoli (13 Juillet 2009)

Pour peu que c'était Wallace27 avec son nouvel iPhone, il faut s'attendre à un nouveau topic... 

L'Apple spirit écrabouillé par un camion, ça craint.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Pour peu que c'était Wallace27 avec son nouvel iPhone, il faut s'attendre à un nouveau topic...



Une chose est sûre...ce n'était pas un iPhone. Ca ne peut donc pas être notre ami!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et en plus ça permet de les repérer de loin!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## TiteLine (13 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et en plus ça permet de les repérer de loin!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------
> 
> ...



J'en pleure de rire  . Es-tu vraiment certain qu'il n'y avait pas des caméras cachées parce là ... c'est vraiment digne d'un scénario.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2009)

*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!* 

Certain modèle de crétin, t'envoies des coups de boule format XXL qui te pourrissent tellement ton Tableau de bord utilisateur, que tu ne peux même plus l'afficher sur ton iPODTouch!!!

Ca doit être l'afflux estival de crétinus continentalicus qui déteint sur lui...    

(Dis m'sieur Apple, je peux avoir l'option ecran 30" sur mon iPOD?)


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2009)

Euh, et pkoi s'arrêter au _crétin_ hein ? Il y a aussi des  _crétines_... 

Hier midi : 
/mode téléphone qui sonne : 
- _crétine_ : Bonjour, c'est pour un sondage Sofres. Est-ce vous...
- Bonjour, je ne suis pas intéressé. Au revoir Madame
/off

Ce soir :
/mode téléphone qui sonne : 
- _crétine_ : Bonsoir, vous n'avez pas répondu hier au sondage Sofres. Est-ce vous...
- Non, çà ne m'intéresse pas. Au revoir Madame
/off

10 secondes plus tard :
/mode téléphone qui sonne : 
- _crétine_ : Bonsoir, si vous n'êtes pas intéressé, est-ce que qq'un d'autre de votre famille pourrait répondre au sondage Sofres ?
-  et raccrochage au nez naméo !!!
/off

Comme quoi, l'égalité des sexes vaut aussi pour la crétinerie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Certain modèle de crétin, t'envoies des coups de boule format XXL qui te pourrissent tellement ton Tableau de bord utilisateur, que tu ne peux même plus l'afficher sur ton iPODTouch!!!



Voilààààààà!!!! Fais du bien à Bastien et il te chie dans la main... 

Désormais, toi tu vas morfler... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2009)

Cassoulet powa ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilààààààà!!!! Fais du bien à Bastien et il te chie dans la main...
> 
> Désormais, toi tu vas morfler... :style:



Douce Musique à mes oreilles !!!


----------



## r e m y (14 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilààààààà!!!! Fais du bien à Bastien et il te chie dans la main...
> 
> Désormais, toi tu vas morfler... :style:



M'en fout.... j'ai pas été accepté en Corse cette année. 
Taux de Cretinus Continentalis autorisés atteint, qu'ils m'ont dit à la Douane de mer!


----------



## Aski (14 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin fait de la batterie en appartement au-dessus de chez toi à 22h.

Le crétin est en travaux 360 jours par an &#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2009)

Au fil des pages, j'ai l'impression que depuis que le monde est monde le crétin nous la met bien profond, avec une aisance proprement stupéfiante... Sous cet angle là, il présente une remarquable adaptation à son milieu... Je l'envierai presque. :style:

Je pense qu'il a très bien compris qu'il n'avait rien à craindre de grave venant de nous ...


----------



## rigolpazavexa (14 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, il se la laisse mettre profonde. :love:


---------> sortie, vite


----------



## two (15 Juillet 2009)

plus je lis ces pages plus je me dis que ça me rappelle quelque chose, ou plutôt quelqu'un... mais qui?

C'est pas Vrai !
J'ai compris vous habitez tous dans l'appart en dessous du mien, c'est ça?
Ça fait chaud au cur de se savoir aussi bien entouré de la communauté mac. 





Bon ben si on est tous aussi proches on va faire les présentations, mon petit nom c'est Cretin


----------



## silvio (15 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> M'en fout.... j'ai pas été accepté en Corse cette année.
> Taux de Cretinus Continentalis autorisés atteint, qu'ils m'ont dit à la Douane de mer!


Ben ouais, on est passés avec toute la famille fin mai
Clair qu'on a fait exploser le compteur ... 

Pour le feu d'artifice hier soir [j'ai une petite de 6 ans, il faut savoir se sacrifier], un crétin avait laissé sa bagnole avec la sono à fond branchée sur Nostalgie. On a bouffé du Starmania, du "We are ze world" et autres daubes genre Patricia Kaas pendant le "Bang ! oh la belle rouge"
Ah, on me glisse dans l'oreillette que ce n'était pas la sono de la voiture à Gérard, mais un spectacle Son Et Lumières. Comme quoi on peut être un bon psychotechnicien et gâcher un spectacle avec de la musique de crétin


----------



## rigolpazavexa (15 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> On a bouffé du Starmania, du "We are ze world" et autres daubes genre Patricia Kaas pendant le "Bang ! oh la belle rouge"



Bonjour

Je sais, je sais . . . 
Mais pense à la génération qui a connu "comme un ouragan".

Après avoir entendu cela, et c'est la bonne nouvelle, tu peux entendre tout
Parce que une seule écoute suffit, et ça, c'est la mauvaise nouvelle, à te crétiniser à vie.

@+
JM


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin à une tête de Paul Stanley


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le crétin à une tête de Paul Stanley


----------



## luxlumen (15 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Ben ouais, on est passés avec toute la famille fin mai
> Clair qu'on a fait exploser le compteur ...
> 
> Pour le feu d'artifice hier soir [j'ai une petite de 6 ans, il faut savoir se sacrifier], un crétin avait laissé sa bagnole avec la sono à fond branchée sur Nostalgie. On a bouffé du Starmania, du "We are ze world" et autres daubes genre Patricia Kaas pendant le "Bang ! oh la belle rouge"
> Ah, on me glisse dans l'oreillette que ce n'était pas la sono de la voiture à Gérard, mais un spectacle Son Et Lumières. Comme quoi on peut être un bon psychotechnicien et gâcher un spectacle avec de la musique de crétin


pyrotechnicien pas psychotechnicien
tu as encore raté des séances toi
fais gaffe si tu y vas pas y vont venir te chercher


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

Mon crétin à moi, c'est le nioube qui poste une question de manière inintelligible et qui pique sa crise d'hystérie quand on le lui fait remarquer et qu'on lui demande d'être plus explicite.
Un peu comme ça  par exemple.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mon crétin à moi, c'est le nioube qui poste une question de manière inintelligible et qui pique sa crise d'hystérie quand on le lui fait remarquer et qu'on lui demande d'être plus explicite.
> Un peu comme ça  par exemple.


Splendide! :love:
Un fort potentiel de nioub de combat celui là, faudrait pas nous le casser trop vite!


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le crétin à une tête de Paul Stanley


Et il s'enferre...


----------



## silvio (15 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> pyrotechnicien pas psychotechnicien
> tu as encore raté des séances toi
> fais gaffe si tu y vas pas y vont venir te chercher


Comme quoi faire confiance au correcteur orthographique sans vérifier ce qu'il propose, c'est le mal
Je te remercie de ta solitude 


Quel crétin ce correcteur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juillet 2009)

JE suis le plus grand des CRETINS. Les autres ne sont rien à coté de moi.


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Juillet 2009)

Je te rappelle que tu es tout petit, Ed...


----------



## ben206stras (15 Juillet 2009)

Je vous laisse la place...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je te rappelle que tu es tout petit, Ed...



D'autres, illustres, nous ont déjà montré que ce n'est pas incompatible


----------



## silvio (15 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'autres, illustres, nous ont déjà montré que ce n'est pas incompatible


C'est juste une histoire de talonnettes


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mon crétin à moi, c'est le nioube qui poste une question de manière inintelligible et qui pique sa crise d'hystérie quand on le lui fait remarquer et qu'on lui demande d'être plus explicite.
> Un peu comme ça  par exemple.



Un bien beau spécimen effectivement.... 
le pôvre! il semble complètement ravagé par trop d'années de Windows. 
"Au secours! tout fonctionne! C'est forcement un virus!"


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mon crétin à moi, c'est le nioube qui poste une question de manière inintelligible et qui pique sa crise d'hystérie quand on le lui fait remarquer et qu'on lui demande d'être plus explicite.
> Un peu comme ça  par exemple.



Serait-ce le double pseudo de W27 qui essaie d'installer glou-glou-monde sur son iphone, lequel ne peut démarrer que sous windoze après sa chute ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2009)

Murde ! Je suis un crétin !  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Des vrais crétins congénitaux.



Con-génitaux, les pires, déjà tout petit...


----------



## luxlumen (15 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Con-génitaux, les pires, déjà tout petit...


crétins et cons
euh cela peut être compatible ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2009)

La preuve.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juillet 2009)

Que c'est beau tout ça, mes enfants !! Que c'est beau !!!


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2009)

En tout cas ça me confirme que l'expansion constante de Google présente quelques risques pour l'Humanité!


----------



## jugnin (15 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> En tout cas ça me confirme que l'expansion constante de Google présente quelques risques pour l'Humanité!



Internet est un fléau pour la presse écrite, c'est pas nouveau...


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Murde ! Je suis un crétin !  :rose:



En prendre conscience, c'est déjà le début de la guérison... 
même si celle-ci peut-être longue et douloureuse :rose:


----------



## legascon (15 Juillet 2009)

Quand il est en vacances à la campagne, le crétin des villes trouve normal de pouvoir pique-niquer sur la pelouse juste devant la maison du provincial campagnard si nature et sympa dans l'Amour et dans le pré. Il trouve aussi normal que ses gosses pissent devant sa maison ou lui ravagent un pot de fleurs. Il ne voit pas aussi pourquoi le campagnard n'apprécie pas qu'il saute par dessus son grillage ou sa haie pour aller bousiller ses récoltes. Bref, il ne lui vient pas à l'idée qu'il ne serait pas content si le campagnard venait pisser dans son F3 ou lui dévaster son unique pot de fleur.

Quant au crétin de la campagne, quand il arrive en vacances en ville (à Paris), c'est toujours à l'heure de pointe du RER et il ne range pas sa valise dans l'espace prévu à cet effet, trouvant normal d'occuper trois places assises à lui seul, alors que quinze personnes sont debout.

La crétinerie n'est donc pas parisienne ou provinciale. Elle est universelle.


----------



## jugnin (15 Juillet 2009)

Vous aimez pas vos congénères, hein ?

Moi non plus, sauf j'ai pas besoin de m'en justifier à renfort d'anecdotes fadasses. Mais je suis méchant, aussi.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2009)

Qu'un crétin des villes ait l'idée d'aller passer ses vacances à la campagne, passe encore!
Mais que le crétin des campagnes ait comme destination de VACANCES, une ville quelconque, me semble totalement incompréhensible!!! Je sais bien qu'à Paris on a le champ de Mars et les champs Elysée, ainsi que le pré Catelan.... mais quand même!

Comme quoi il y a toute une gradation chez le crétin....


----------



## legascon (15 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Qu'un crétin des villes ait l'idée d'aller passer ses vacances à la campagne, passe encore!
> Mais que le crétin des campagnes ait comme destination de VACANCES, une ville quelconque, me semble totalement incompréhensible!!! Je sais bien qu'à Paris on a le champ de Mars et les champs Elysée, ainsi que le pré Catelan.... mais quand même!
> 
> Comme quoi il y a toute une gradation chez le crétin....





jugnin a dit:


> Vous aimez pas vos congénères, hein ?
> 
> Moi non plus, sauf j'ai pas besoin de m'en justifier à renfort d'anecdotes fadasses. Mais je suis méchant, aussi.




Fines analyses.  Mais ça fait tellement de bien d'extérioriser.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Juillet 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Le crétin fait de la batterie en appartement au-dessus de chez toi à 22h.
> 
> Le crétin est en travaux 360 jours par an


Dans mon cas, cétait les crétins du dessus avaient trois chiens qui gueulaient sans cesse. Et quand les crétins nen pouvaient plus, ils hurlaient _*ta gueule*_ sur leurs chiens 

Ouf, les crétins ont déménagé. Bon débarras


----------



## jugnin (15 Juillet 2009)

Hey Bass', j'espère que tu l'as breveté, ton fil. Il est au moins aussi efficace que du papier tue-mouche.


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Hey Bass', j'espère que tu l'as breveté, ton fil. Il est au moins aussi efficace que du papier tue-mouche.



C'est la ma seule réjouissance. Au moins ça les canalise.

Enfin pas tous malheureusement


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je te rappelle que tu es tout petit, Ed...


Je reste plus grand qu'un autre grand crétin, M. alèm.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Vous aimez pas vos congénères, hein ?
> 
> Moi non plus, sauf j'ai pas besoin de m'en justifier à renfort d'anecdotes fadasses. Mais je suis méchant, aussi.



On dit : Vous *n'*aimez pas...
Si tu passes prendre l'apéro, faudra soigner ta syntaxe, sinon tu auras l'air d'un pléonasme, lapin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h33 ----------




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je reste plus grand qu'un autre grand crétin, M. alèm.



Certes.
Plus grand, moins roux, nettement moins obsédé sexuel.


----------



## luxlumen (16 Juillet 2009)

c'est bien beau tout cela mais vous avez quand même oublié la moitié de la population humaine : les crétines
je ne supporte plus les crétines qui viennent au travail comme si elles allaient à la plage 
elles trouvent normal de venir presque nue et nous fusille du regard si on regarde un peu trop ce qu'elles essayent (ou pas) de dissimuler
je n'aime pas les crétines qui disent qu'une fille nue sur une pub c'est une attaque alors qu'elles ne trouvent pas génant que leurs filles aillent en cour en jean slim string apparent et ventre a l'air ...


----------



## legascon (16 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> c'est bien beau tout cela mais vous avez quand même oublié la moitié de la population humaine : les crétines
> je ne supporte plus les crétines qui viennent au travail comme si elles allaient à la plage
> elles trouvent normal de venir presque nue et nous fusille du regard si on regarde un peu trop ce qu'elles essayent (ou pas) de dissimuler
> je n'aime pas les crétines qui disent qu'une fille nue sur une pub c'est une attaque alors qu'elles ne trouvent pas génant que leurs filles aillent en cour en jean slim string apparent et ventre a l'air ...



Si seulement j'étais entouré de collègues féminines dont la crétinerie pouvait s'apparenter à ce que tu décris... Si seulement... {long soupir}


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

legascon a dit:


> Si seulement j'étais entouré de collègues féminines dont la crétinerie pouvait s'apparenter à ce que tu décris... Si seulement... {long soupir}


Si seulement j'étais entouré de collègues féminines... 

Mais si en plus elles pouvaient être aussi crétines ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

Remarquez...

On serait peut-être plus tolérant face à ces crétines que face à certains crétins... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Le crétin, alors qu'il dort encore, il joue sous la couette avec son gros orteil avec un truc humide et mou, dans son rêve il pense qu'il est à la mer, c'est agréable, c'est chaud, mais dans la réalité, ça reste une bonne grosse merde de chaton qui pue et ça au réveil ça met de mauvais poil !!!


c'est ballot ça


----------



## luxlumen (16 Juillet 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est ballot ça


quelle idée de mettre ses pieds n'importe où aussi ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, il refuse de rendre public les chiffres de la pollution engendrée par les embouteillages dus à sa mégalomanie qui consiste à poser 500 tonnes de sables sur les quais à paris pour faire croire qu'à Paris on peut aller à la plage


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin il se rend à Paris-plage en voiture et reste bloqué dans les embouteillages pour renforcer l'effet Côte d'Azur, sans doute....

Personne ne lui a parlé de Velib'?


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Personne ne lui a parlé de Velib'?


Non, il vient de loin, le crétin... Il vient de la côte !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Le crétin il se rend à Paris-plage en voiture et reste bloqué dans les embouteillages pour renforcer l'effet Côte d'Azur, sans doute....
> 
> Personne ne lui a parlé de Velib'?




Nan, le Crétin il bosse au mois de juillet et au mois d'aôut et il aimerait bien que les seuls moment où ça devrait rouler tranquille, roulent vraiment tranquille.

Quant aux crétins en Vélib', parlons-en puisque le crétin qui à décidé de poser ce truc dans Paris refuse également de communiquer sur les coûts réels du truc, que ce soit au niveau de la consommation de chaque borne comme du coût des réparations des 2 vélos sur 3 abîmés ou volés ou de la pollution générée par les voitures qui remorques les dit Vélib dans Paris pour les changer de borne ou les réparer.


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Non, il vient de loin, le crétin... Il vient de la côte !



Arg! une invasion de crétins des campagnes venant passer ses vacances à Paris!!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nan, le Crétin il bosse au mois de juillet et au mois d'aôut et il aimerait bien que les seuls moment où ça devrait rouler tranquille, roulent vraiment tranquille.
> 
> Quant aux crétins en Vélib', parlons-en puisque le crétin qui à décidé de poser ce truc dans Paris refuse également de communiquer sur les coûts réels du truc, que ce soit au niveau de la consommation de chaque borne comme du coût des réparations des 2 vélos sur 3 abîmés ou volés...



T'avouera que c'est quand même crétin de bosser au mois d'août... 

Quant au coût du Velib', j'ai l'impression que c'est JC Decaux qui commence à se demander s'il n'a pas été un peu crétin d'accepter de gérer ce truc 
Quoique j'ai cru comprendre que la Mairie de Paris devrait le dédommager de 400 Euros par Vélib' volé.... c'est le contribuable parisien qui risque de banquer!

Moi j'm'en fout, j'suis banlieusard!  (pas cretin le mec! quoi que Vélibeur à ses heures...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2009)

Et encore, je ne parle pas du crétin en Vélib' qui te remonte des sens interdits sous le nez, passe au rouge sans regarder ou téléphone en pédalant voire même les 3 en même temps


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et encore, je ne parle pas du crétin en Vélib' qui te remonte des sens interdits sous le nez, passe au rouge sans regarder ou téléphone en pédalant voire même les 3 en même temps



La prochaine fois où tu me vois passer, klaxonne un coup qu'on aille se boire un pot ensemble!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> T'avouera que c'est quand même crétin de bosser au mois d'août...



Pas tant que çà, c'est même un bon calcul : la plupart des crétins sont partis s'entasser sur la côté d'azur, çà permet de souffler un peu


----------



## rigolpazavexa (17 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin, c'est celui qui s'arrête de fumer pour préserver sa santé, et qui plus tard, choppe un cancer sans rapport avec le tabac.


----------



## JPTK (17 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nan, le Crétin il bosse au mois de juillet et au mois d'aôut et il aimerait bien que les seuls moment où ça devrait rouler tranquille, roulent vraiment tranquille.
> 
> Quant aux crétins en Vélib', parlons-en puisque le crétin qui à décidé de poser ce truc dans Paris refuse également de communiquer sur les coûts réels du truc, que ce soit au niveau de la consommation de chaque borne comme du coût des réparations des 2 vélos sur 3 abîmés ou volés ou de la pollution générée par les voitures qui remorques les dit Vélib dans Paris pour les changer de borne ou les réparer.



Je pensais pas que tu avais voté Delanoé, un mec de droite ça vote toujours à droite non ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Le crétin raconte sa vie sur internet parce que si tout le monde le fait c'est bien que ça doit intéresser quelqu'un non ?


----------



## silvio (17 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le crétin raconte sa vie sur internet parce que si tout le monde le fait c'est bien que ça doit intéresser quelqu'un non ?


ça m'interpelle ce que tu dis :mouais:


----------



## luxlumen (17 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le crétin raconte sa vie sur internet parce que si tout le monde le fait c'est bien que ça doit intéresser quelqu'un non ?


Heureusement que tu es pas comme cela ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je pensais pas que tu avais voté Delanoé, un mec de droite ça vote toujours à droite non ? :rateau:



Le crétin a des idées très arrêtées.


----------



## jugnin (17 Juillet 2009)

Franchement, je trouve que le crétin est vraiment trop con.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> Heureusement que tu es pas comme cela ...


 
Je vois où tu veux en venir.
Tu tentes une sorte d'allusion second degré au fait que je serais moi-même un crétin selon ma propre définition.
C'est habile.
Mais c'est éronné.

Moi, je suis déjà passé au stade d'après - celui où on affecte d'avoir du _recul _sur son état de crétin.
Une sorte de crétin²

Bref.
Tu retardes d'un crétin.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je vois où tu veux en venir.
> Tu tentes une sorte d'allusion second degré au fait que je serais moi-même un crétin selon ma propre définition.
> C'est habile.
> Mais c'est éronné.
> ...


D'ailleurs, tu as l'air de moins en moins crétin...
Sur ton avatar...


----------



## luxlumen (17 Juillet 2009)

en tout cas je préférais ton ancienne image avec le doigt ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Vous êtes vraiment des crétins.
Hé hé.


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2009)

Le cretin ne trouve rien de mieux que de brancher son ordinateur portable ... Sur la prise rasoir des toilettes du TGV, et refuse que l'on utilise les toilettes car il regarde un film ...


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> son ordibateur portable ...



c'est le nouveau gadget de sonny ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le crétin a des idées très arrêtées.



Le crétin ne comprend pas souvent le second degré


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juillet 2009)

C'était quelqu'un Pierre delanoë...


PS : Le crétin aime ça la merde... il fait ça pour son bon plaisir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Le cretin ne trouve rien de mieux que de brancher son ordibateur portable ... Sur la prise rasoir des toilettes du TGV, et refuse que l'on utilise les toilettes car il regarde un film ...



Ca me rappelle un crétin qui s'enferme dans les toilettes d'un avion pour se prendre en photo


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Le cretin ne trouve rien de mieux que de brancher son ordinateur portable ... Sur la prise rasoir des toilettes du TGV, et refuse que l'on utilise les toilettes car il regarde un film ...



Le salaud  Te refuser l'accès aux chiottes, à toi !!!! Quel personnage emprunt de cruauté !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Novembre 2009)

Le crétin c'est sans doute moi mais ce n'est surement pas lui    

[youtube]-eZpCbRtXrM[/youtube]



PS: Décidément, avec la mort de mickael, nous n'aurons plus jamais de danseurs hors norme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5269405 a dit:
			
		

> Le crétin c'est sans doute moi mais ce n'est surement pas lui
> 
> [youtube]-eZpCbRtXrM[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Alors le discours déjà... :mouais:
Mais avec l'accent québécois...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Novembre 2009)

Et puis le Roi il délivre des messages d'Amour, il devrait être Pape    

[youtube]i6Z3rbQXA6A[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2009)

Suite à une demande de prix sur un site marchand,
Le crétin t'envoie un devis par mail en te demandant de régler par virement.
Tu t'exécutes.
Il t'envoie ensuite la facture, toujours par mail.
Et là tu vois que le prix des produits est inférieur au devis



Un coup de fil plus tard, tu te retrouves soit avec de la marchandise en plus, soit avec un chèque équivalent à la différence
À toi de choisir :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (5 Novembre 2009)

J'ai croisé un étonnant individu, ce matin, au bord de l'A8, alors que je rechargeais un véhicule du domaine public de l'Etat en énergie fossile. Voyant le jeune homme s'approcher de moi d'un pas assuré, je l'ai salué avant qu'il ne dise mot, l'invitant par là à m'exposer la raison de cette incursion dans ma matinée.

_- Ouais, en fait j'suis en galère avec mon reuf, là, la carte elle est pas passée, et en fait j'voulais savoir si vous pouviez voir avec la vôtre et on s'arrange, on s'arrange entre hommes quoi._

_Entre hommes..._ Interloqué mais l'esprit vif, j'étais à deux doigts de lui rétorquer que j'étais une femme, mais le bougre n'avait pas le profil à adhérer à ce que j'ose appeler de l'humour. N'empêche qu'il lorgnait sur la carte de paiement que j'avais dans la main, le malin. Je me suis donc cantonné à l'informer, que _oui, vous voyez, c'est vraiment fâcheux, cette carte bleue n'est pas à moi.
_ 
_- Ouais, mais avec ta carte, sinon, on peut s'arranger entre hommes tu vois ?_

Manque de bol, je voyais pas, non. j'ai donc opté pour le mensonge de circonstance. Je l'ai toisé, mais j'ai fui, finalement.


Alors l'idiot, c'est lui ou moi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Novembre 2009)

C'est lui, parce que je ne vois pas du tout ce qu'est un reuf.

Donc déjà, il aurait du causer correc'.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2009)

S'arranger entre hommes ? je connais un type d'Orthez avec une telle proposition qui lui aurait directement sauté à la braguette pour faire la pompe


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> S'arranger entre hommes ? je connais un type d'Orthez avec une telle proposition qui lui aurait directement sauté à la braguette pour faire la pompe



tu a mal compris, ça pompe c'est bloquait dans son braquet


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a mal compris, ça pompe c'est bloquait dans son braquet



C'est un peu comme "reuf", là : je ne comprends pas tout....


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2009)

*reuf* ou *reufré* _nom masculin_. Verlan de frère. Frère : « Mon refré va m'tuer si je lui ramène pas son scooter ce soir ! »


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, moi qui pensais que le verlan était has been...


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2009)

moi je lui aurait dit : z'y va pov' zamel, tu me file ton chrome ou tu bouffe le poloch


----------



## Vivid (9 Novembre 2009)

Avé,

En voila des crétins...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> Avé,
> 
> En voila des crétins...



ouais ben à choisir 

[YOUTUBE]r-IU_l3v-FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (21 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouais ben à choisir



Eux aussi ont droit a l'indulgence de la technologie.
Il n'y a pas de raison, oui, c'est ça, raison...!


----------



## boodou (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année au crétin ! il est revenu, toujours là, 2010 c'est son année !

Sa mairie met à sa disposition un endroit proche de chez lui pour jeter le sapin de ses crétins de gamins, il y a trois affiches qui précisent :

_Sapins acceptés uniquement :
- sans décoration
*- NATURELS (SANS PEINTURE)
- PAS ENFERMES DANS UN SAC*
- avec ou sans racine_

Et voilà ce qu'il jette le crétin (et encore vous ne voyez pas le tas dans son ensemble) :


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bonne année au crétin !



Je te remercie


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2010)

Le crétin reste une valeur sûre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bonne année au crétin ! il est revenu, toujours là, 2010 c'est son année !
> 
> Sa mairie met à sa disposition un endroit proche de chez lui pour jeter le sapin de ses crétins de gamins, il y a trois affiches qui précisent :
> 
> ...



En même temps, le crétin, c'est surtout celui qui croit encore que les gens lisent les affiches...


----------



## jro44 (4 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bonne année au crétin ! il est revenu, toujours là, 2010 c'est son année !
> 
> Sa mairie met à sa disposition un endroit proche de chez lui pour jeter le sapin de ses crétins de gamins, il y a trois affiches qui précisent :
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être pas de la peinture ... mais plutôt de la Coke  Ca doit être le sapin qui a servi chez un _pipole _pour les fêtes :love:


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En même temps, le crétin, c'est surtout celui qui croit encore que les gens lisent les affiches...



tu veux dire comme un Modo qui croirait que les gens lisent le "A lire avant de poster!" avant de poster???? 

Bon OK je suis déjà dehors.... malgré le froid!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> tu veux dire comme un Modo qui croirait que les gens lisent le "A lire avant de poster!" avant de poster????
> 
> Bon OK je suis déjà dehors.... malgré le froid!



Voila, sauf que le modo, ça lui sert à justifier le bannissement des crétins qui ne lisent pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila, sauf que le modo, ça lui sert à justifier le bannissement des crétins qui ne lisent pas.



Remarque là, il y a matière à faire du pal senteur pin des Landes


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2010)

pour rafraîchir l'intérieur du dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Le crétin fait faire de la luge à ses gosses sur un bas de piste de ski très fréquentée, pile poil devant le panneau où il est écrit en très, très gros "LUGE INTERDITE".

Et, au vu des regards noirs qu'il leur lance, il prend pour de sombres crétins tous les skieurs qui passent par là car ils osent mettrent en danger l'innocent jeu de sa progéniture.


----------



## boodou (4 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le crétin fait faire de la luge à ses gosses sur un bas de piste de ski très fréquentée, pile poil devant le panneau où il est écrit en très, très gros "LUGE INTERDITE".
> 
> Et, au vu des regards noirs qu'il leur lance, il prend pour de sombres crétins tous les skieurs qui passent par là car ils osent mettrent en danger l'innocent jeu de sa progéniture.



et toi tu arrêtes de la ramener genre "moi j'ai été au skieu ! moi j'ai été au skieu !!"
on va pas te plaindre non plus !!!


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> et toi tu arrêtes de la ramener genre "moi j'ai été au skieu ! moi j'ai été au skieu !!"
> on va pas te plaindre non plus !!!


Ça s'trouve, c'est lui qui faisait jouer ses enfants en bas de la piste...


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2010)

Le Môssieur t'esplique qu'il a emmené ses gamins faire de la luge en bas des pistes!
Où vois-tu qu'il a fait du skieu?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2010)

En plus le skieu ça existe pas.


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En plus le skieu ça existe pas.


Crétin !...


----------



## destructor (7 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Crétin !...


le skieu on aura tout vu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2010)

destructor a dit:


> le skieu on aura tout vu




10/12/2009 ?... 
Non... Tu n'as encore rien vu.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)

Mais surtout rien senti


----------



## thant (7 Janvier 2010)

Ne sommes-nous pas tous le crétin de quelqu'un


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

thant a dit:


> Ne sommes-nous pas tous le crétin de quelqu'un



Voilà qui est finement pensé


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2010)

Oh ! Un crétin !


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

thant est venu relever le niveau de merde qu'il y a ici alors merci de prendre en considération ce qu'il dit et ne pas dire que c'est de la merde et qu'il sert à rien ok ?


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2010)

Fatigué NED ?


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fatigué NED ?


Ouais vivement cet été que je te fasse un barbeuk dans ma nouvelle maison, ça sera pas crétin ça !


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


>



Qu'est-ce que c'est un main-herbe-de-provence ?


----------



## jro44 (8 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


>



Arrêtes de faire "_couiner_" ta craie sur le tableau ! 

Crétin va !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Ouais vivement cet été que je te fasse un barbeuk dans ma nouvelle maison, ça sera pas crétin ça !



Yep  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Ouais vivement cet été que je te fasse un barbeuk dans ma nouvelle maison, ça sera pas crétin ça !



Bah justement si, c'est crétin de lui construire un BBQ dans ta maison, ce serait plus intelligent de le monter directement la sienne. De plus un BBQ c'est mieux de le faire à l'extérieur qu'à l'intérieur.


----------



## destructor (8 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5344938 a dit:
			
		

> Bah justement si, c'est crétin de lui construire un BBQ dans ta maison, ce serait plus intelligent de le monter directement la sienne. De plus un BBQ c'est mieux de le faire à l'extérieur qu'à l'intérieur.


Tout dépend s'il invite ou pas les pompiers


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2010)

Le crétin, il se fait des double pseudos débiles sur des forums internet.


----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2010)

HEY DITES?
Les crétins, ce ne sont pas ceux qui font des commentaires foireux pour palier un un manque évident de créativité dans leurs posts PAR HASARD?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Janvier 2010)

Je sais pas, je fais jamais de commentaire foireux... 
Faut demander aux autres.


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais pas, je fais jamais de commentaire foireux...
> Faut demander aux autres.



Idem :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> HEY DITES?
> Les crétins, ce ne sont pas ceux qui font des commentaires foireux pour palier un un manque évident de créativité dans leurs posts PAR HASARD?



Zut, zut et re-zut, je suis démasqué :rose:

Par contre, je vais encore garder mon déguisement.
Avec la neige qu'il tombe en ce moment, ça me tiens bien chaud ces poils de nounours rose :love:


----------



## jro44 (9 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> HEY DITES?
> Les crétins, ce ne sont pas ceux qui font des commentaires foireux pour palier un un manque évident de créativité dans leurs posts PAR HASARD?



Ah ? Parce que ce que tu viens de faire comme commentaire, c'est empreint de créativité ??? J'aurais pas crû


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Ah ? Parce que ce que tu viens de faire comme commentaire, c'est empreint de créativité ??? J'aurais pas crû


CQFD&#8230;


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2010)

Le plus grand crétin que j'ai vu cette année c'était bien lui. Vous l'avez peut-être tous déjà vu mais franchement c'est un champion du monde :

[YOUTUBE]lKS3pKMmxKA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2010)

Hum... ça a l'air un peu fabriqué, tout ça, non ?...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Quel est le crétin qui a fait ces sous-titres bourrés de fautes ?
Faut pas savoir un minimum écrire pour bosser dans l'sous-titre ?
Devait être un fake, lui aussi.


----------



## NED (10 Janvier 2010)

Ouais je pense aussi...
Faut être crétin pour faire croire des choses pareilles.


----------



## IP (11 Janvier 2010)

Le crétin, il utilise le même pseudo très spécifique (avec le même numéro de tel) sur les petites annonces de MacGé, et sur ebay où les commentaires d'une quinzaine d'acheteurs le traite de voleur et d'escroc.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2010)

Le crétin n'est pas forcément celui qu'on croit.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (10 Juillet 2010)

Le crétin du jour est un cycliste qui m'a grillé un feu sous le nez, a évité ma voiture de justesse, a fait demi-tour, est venu m'insulter, a essayer de me coller un pain et s'est pris un coup de fer 7 dans les côtes.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2010)

Le golf c'est vraiment un sport de butes!


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juillet 2010)

le crétin de piscine il nageotte contre sens dans un couloir "sportif" en insultant ceux qui ne le contourne pas ...et au passage il se ramasse aussi quelques bons coups :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> le crétin de piscine il nageotte contre sens dans un couloir "sportif" en insultant ceux qui ne le contourne pas ...et au passage il se ramasse aussi quelques bons coups :rateau:



et alors??? quand on pèse 64 kg tout mouillé, il n'y a pas plus sportif que de nager à contre sens en insultant les gros balèzes qui s'y trouvent... donc choisir le couloir "sportif" pour le faire me semble tout indiqué! :rose:


----------

